# New Dream Theater song - The Gift of Music



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2015)

Inside Dream Theater's Wildly Ambitious New Concept LP | Rolling Stone


----------



## protest (Dec 3, 2015)

I was in until the end. Overall I'm looking forward to it though.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 3, 2015)

Sounds like Dream Theater.


----------



## ShiftKey (Dec 3, 2015)

2112 meets portal2?


----------



## xfilth (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice vocal editing glitch @ 1:22 

Not a terrible song, but not great either. At least the drum mix is better than the last couple of records


----------



## technomancer (Dec 3, 2015)

Listened to this a couple times, I'm actually liking it the more I listen to it.


----------



## vividox (Dec 3, 2015)

I mean, I'm a total Dream Theater fan-boi and pretty much anything they make I'm going to love, but...

ILOVEITILOVEITILOVEITOHMYGODIWANTMOAR!


----------



## Bucks (Dec 3, 2015)

paint by numbers DT.

Nothing to complain about - nice song!


----------



## thedonal (Dec 3, 2015)

ShiftKey said:


> 2112 meets portal2?



 I instantly thought 2112 too (being actually quite new to that album).

Not the usual vocal melodies from LaBrie too and some nice sound choices from Rudess.

Suddenly I'm interested! (I was anyways. Big DT fan).

Not sure if that's an official video as such or placeholder- the visual content seemed quite pointless.


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 3, 2015)

The lyrics give off a cute old-school prog vibe. Always prefer that to the more convoluted pseudo-intellectual stuff that is the bane of the genre.

Something about it sounds a bit over-edited though, and sloppily so. The vocals sound melodyned, the drums sound triggered (with very samey samples), and the keys have that sort of background feel you usually get from bands who don't have an actual keyboard player. I recall DT sounding more live and personal than this, like they really just walked into the studio and nailed everything. This sounds more like a 2015 home studio project, made by someone really good but still.


----------



## 7soundz (Dec 3, 2015)

Dream theater can do no wrong lol...it sounds great so far. Given the fact that the new album has 2 CDs I'm pretty excited to hear more.


----------



## TheTrooper (Dec 3, 2015)

Totally into it.
As soon as I heard it, the first thought were: 2112 meets Permanet Waves meets Moving Pictures Meets the last 23 Years of Dream Theater's Music (And all that is a very nice thing)
I liked everything they've done so far, but this song has really all the aspects that I want to hear in DT's Music: Prog, more Prog, nice Vocals, Hooks, a Fluid Solo and Clean Landscapes.
And I hear more Myung Thump in the back too.


----------



## DLG (Dec 3, 2015)

would be nice if this was the direction for the whole album. 

more prog rock, no more tough guy trying to impress metal nerds and stay "relevant" with heavy crowds type records.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Dec 3, 2015)

This song is actually really cool! It's making me excited for a new Dream Theater record.


----------



## Bforber (Dec 3, 2015)

DLG said:


> would be nice if this was the direction for the whole album.
> 
> more prog rock, no more tough guy trying to impress metal nerds and stay "relevant" with heavy crowds type records.



but but, dat petrucci 8 string prototype rumor.

Dig the song. Like it better than anything else on the last record.

Not crazy about the drums sounding super triggered, though.


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 3, 2015)

Dug it. Still wondering how 34 tracks is going to work (I'm guessing a whole bunch of interludes and certain tracks being grouped into suites)


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 3, 2015)

no Djent??? c'mon Petrucci, keep up with the times!  lol


in al seriousness it sounded great, didnt have much expectation from the last album, but this song already sounds more DT than the previous album. Like it has a production similar to the old albums, specially on the voice.

Love the voice chorus arrangement.

I also felt (and I hope this is the case), that this song felt more of a "transition song" rather than a main one. Like "About to Crash" in 6 Degrees, is not "the" song, but its a nice track in between the main ones in the story. 




JohnIce said:


> Something about it sounds a bit over-edited though, and sloppily so. The vocals sound melodyned, the drums sound triggered (with very samey samples),



I was about to say that. The kick drum sounds awful at its best, lack of low end and too much cheap high pitch slap, it really gets annoying in the end when he goes double kick. I really hope this wont be the case for the whole album, it would drive me crazy to hear ...*plack-plack-plack-plack*... Plus all the snares sounded the same?, too same... trigger same.... and a bit difference in the toms, some good, some too MIDI


----------



## TheTrooper (Dec 3, 2015)

We should consider that it's on YouTube so....it's not really like a super high quality source.
I say, let's wait for the Album, see how it sounds like.
That's more of a melodic song, really Vocal centered; The drums don't need to be "SuperHighMetalSmashing"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2015)

xfilth said:


> At least the drum mix is better than the last couple of records



This is the first thing I noticed. And I'm thankful for it as well.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2015)

JohnIce said:


> The lyrics give off a cute old-school prog vibe. Always prefer that to the more convoluted pseudo-intellectual stuff that is the bane of the genre.
> 
> Something about it sounds a bit over-edited though, and sloppily so. The vocals sound melodyned, the drums sound triggered (with very samey samples), and the keys have that sort of background feel you usually get from bands who don't have an actual keyboard player. I recall DT sounding more live and personal than this, like they really just walked into the studio and nailed everything. This sounds more like a 2015 home studio project, made by someone really good but still.



You don't like having to read a dictionary AND the lyrics simultaneously?


----------



## bigswifty (Dec 3, 2015)

I CAN HEAR JOHN MYUNG!!



This made me pretty excited for their next album. I like the mix, reminds me of their older stuff. Also by this point I'd think it's safe to say that the band is completely comfortable with the addition of Mangini, so hopefully that shows


----------



## rokket2005 (Dec 3, 2015)

Song was kinda meh for me. I really don't like Mangini, as much as Portnoy did some awful vocals and the like, his drumming didn't seem to get in the way of the song the way that Mangini's drumming does.

What really bothers me most though is how much that floating orb looks like Registeel.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2015)

The only thing I've heard that I don't like about Mangini so far is that I REALLY don't like the sound of his toms.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 3, 2015)

TheTrooper said:


> The drums don't need to be "SuperHighMetalSmashing"



exactly my point, the drums (on kick drums my main rant) is that they mix it with way too much slap into it... too metaaaaaaaal stereotype where its all about the *plack plack plack* tone, instead of something that sounds lower than a floor tom 

it started fine at the beginning of the song, but later on when everyone is playing together the bass tone disappear and the only thing laft was the high picht *plack* sound of the kick, and combine that with double kick in a fast pace and


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 3, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> You don't like having to read a dictionary AND the lyrics simultaneously?



A lot of modern prog lyrics remind me of that guy from Friends who spent 10 years in Russia researching something, finally making his breakthrough realization that it can't be done, so he moved back home again  Meaning, lots of big words to keep you really trying to figure out what the hell the song is about until finally realizing it was all a big decoy to distract you from the fact that the band have absolutely nothing to say, they just want to play solos and fast unison lines.

In that case I prefer LaBrie's way of replacing most the words with whale. When he ends with "thaaaat is the dance of eternityyyyy" all epic-like I still have no idea what was the dance of eternity, all I know is it had something to do with whales. Several whales.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Zalbu (Dec 4, 2015)

I like it, but holy hell, the drums stick out like a sore thumb to me. Sounds like when you put every single velocity in Superior Drummer to 127 for it to sound "punchy". 

Petrucci is still doing his thing though, I'm convinced that that man can do no wrong


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 4, 2015)

Wow, I liked this one song more than their last two records combined!  Maybe Mangini is actually just incredibly accurate and consistent and that's how he actually plays in a studio setting? Dunno, but I'd not be sad if they used a different engineer besides Richard Chycki.


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 4, 2015)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Wow, I liked this one song more than their last two records combined!  Maybe Mangini is actually just incredibly accurate and consistent and that's how he actually plays in a studio setting? Dunno, but I'd not be sad if they used a different engineer besides Richard Chycki.


Who did they use on A Dramatic Turn of Events? I like the mix on that album, the drums and bass are way lower, but listening to that album after listening to the self-titled album makes you realize how incredibly muffled ADToE is. Sounds like they left a low pass filter on the master channel.


----------



## thedonal (Dec 4, 2015)

Could be a rough mix and a heavy song edit for this promo article.... Just a thought..


----------



## Dwellingers (Dec 4, 2015)

Goes to listen to Images, Awake and Falling ...


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 4, 2015)

thedonal said:


> Could be a rough mix and a heavy song edit for this promo article.... Just a thought..



maybe they are using it as a marketing research 

like the 5 of them are here (and other forums) reading all the comments taking notes like "lol look at this guy...... wrooooong!.... hey! I did play it good.... this guy is a prick..... hey, look at this comment!, this guy IS WRIGHT.... STOP THE PRESS!!!!... off to the mixing room again!!!!..."


----------



## Fathand (Dec 4, 2015)

Came in with no expectations because DT has always been in the most horrid category for me - I get absolutely nothing out of it and I've always been a bit irritated by LaBrie's sound/tone. 

...but this was a positive surprise, I kinda liked it.


----------



## TheTrooper (Dec 4, 2015)

> it started fine at the beginning of the song, but later on when everyone is playing together the bass tone disappear and the only thing laft was the high picht *plack* sound of the kick, and combine that with double kick in a fast pace and



Actually You're right, I didn't notice that.
The bass is very present at the beginning parts, or were is less action from everybody, but gets pretty drowned when Mike starts to pound on the drums 
This songs really reminds me of the beautiful Surrounded, which is one of my all time favorite; I would've preferred if they did like on the Solo section of Surrounded, when all the Delay action is happening: the drums are really kickin' but they're not overbearing the other stuff.
Still, I don't hear any sort of "Autotune Glitch" and we are talking of 5 of the best musicians on the planet plus the great Richard Chyki, and the guy KNOWS about production. ( Rush, anybody?  )

Most of the guys in the web that are going "Oh look, Autotune Glitch!1111!!!" are saying that not because they heard something, but because some smart guy put "Hear at minute 1:22 a glitch!11!1"

I mean, it's a song.
Sure you could analyze every aspect, piece by piece, but what the heck, it's like a Cake.
Do you eat the cake by "deconstructing" it, reverting the Eggs to their previous form, or revert the flour into wheat or Chocolate into Cocoa? 
NO WAY.

Just listen to the freakin' song! 

Hahah


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 4, 2015)

Kinda wonder if anyone tabbed this or put a playthrough up already. DT fans seems pretty quick about that.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 4, 2015)

Zalbu said:


> Who did they use on A Dramatic Turn of Events? I like the mix on that album, the drums and bass are way lower, but listening to that album after listening to the self-titled album makes you realize how incredibly muffled ADToE is. Sounds like they left a low pass filter on the master channel.



Wikipedia says Andy Wallace mixed it. The listening experience of the last two albums consisted of me cringing and going, "Why the minty fresh f4ck does this snare sound like this?"


----------



## InFlames235 (Dec 4, 2015)

The drums at least sound better on this album than the last two albums. I will say, the one thing I miss about Portnoy is how good his drums sounded on the albums. Mangini's drums just don't sound the same.

Anyways, I love the new song. My favorite part is the part where they have the choir come in. Sounds so epic. Also, lol at the 1:22 auto-tune screw up. How does that even make it all the way through mixing/mastering into the official album?


----------



## fps (Dec 4, 2015)

Got better as it went on. Lyrics about music sounded terrible, DT's lyrics are always terrible so that's OK. The verse bit at the start was a bit simple. A real example of a time where they could have got LaBrie in earlier and really honed it to make it more interesting and have a better fit between vocal and guitar. LaBrie continues to be hilarious, so that's great news.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Dec 4, 2015)

Really liked it. I'm excited to hear the whole album!


----------



## mgh (Dec 4, 2015)

Only listened on my phone so not really ideal but the whole drum sound and drum playing is pretty bad. I agree the snare is mixed way too loud. Kick too clicky. However this is on a one inch no bass speaker lol. 
Song itself is a bit meh but let's hear it in context with the album. Great solo though


----------



## From Ever (Dec 4, 2015)

Yawn.


----------



## Josh Nanocchio (Dec 4, 2015)

Honestly, if you've listened to Dream Theater before this is nothing new from their palette. Still some great music, but I feel like they've lost their ability to really stretch outwards and create really new and surprising music. Oh well


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 4, 2015)

Josh Nanocchio said:


> Honestly, if you've listened to Dream Theater before this is nothing new from their palette. Still some great music, but I feel like they've lost their ability to really stretch outwards and create really new and surprising music. Oh well


I mean there's only so much you can do if you've been playing metal for 30 years and already have an established sound unless you pull an Opeth and start playing prog rock. I can't think of any band that have been around for that long and can still put out music that actually surprises the listener in a good way. Dream Theater at least holds a pretty consistently high level on most of their albums even though it's not as mindblowing as it used to be.


----------



## bhakan (Dec 4, 2015)

I had no intention of listening to this as I haven't been that into recent Dream Theater, but I listened to it on a whim and actually really enjoyed it. It sounds like they went back to embracing the cheesy prog sound they started with and stopped trying to be serious and heavy.


----------



## GraemeH (Dec 5, 2015)

I hate to be _that_ cliche; but the drums sound distractingly "perfect". I presume it's just Mangina being a really precise player, but it makes him sound snapped to the grid and velocity equalized. He sounds like Superior Drummer.

It's like the Images & Words sample replaced snares that just pull your attention off of the overall song.

Song writing is typically good Dream Theater, of course.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 5, 2015)

Mangini didn't sound like this on the limited tracks he did for Extreme's Waiting For The Punchline. He can sound looser and play with a lot of swing, but I can only guess that this is what was demanded by DT for the performance.


----------



## ALAN_C (Dec 5, 2015)

This is my cover of Dream Theater's new song The Gift Of Music Solo!
Check it out!


Tab : https://www.sendspace.com/file/78s4s9


----------



## InFlames235 (Dec 5, 2015)

Zalbu said:


> I mean there's only so much you can do if you've been playing metal for 30 years and already have an established sound unless you pull an Opeth and start playing prog rock. I can't think of any band that have been around for that long and can still put out music that actually surprises the listener in a good way. Dream Theater at least holds a pretty consistently high level on most of their albums even though it's not as mindblowing as it used to be.



Agreed with this. I'm not really expecting new Dream Theater to break barriers but they put out more consistently good music than any other band that's been around as long as they have. That's all you can really ask for at this point and I'm totally OK with it.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 5, 2015)

I can't tell if I like it because it's good, or I like it because it's so much like their last all good album, Scenes from a Memory. Probably the latter.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 5, 2015)

Ralyks said:


> Kinda wonder if anyone tabbed this or put a playthrough up already. DT fans seems pretty quick about that.




check the new tread

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-dream-theater-gift-music-solo-cover-tab.html


----------



## TheTrooper (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey guys, I used my JBM100 to record the Solo from the new DT Song.
I made a TAB of it; tought someone might want to give it a shot (it's a pretty accurate TAB, check the description of the video)
I'm tuned to D Standard (I've lowered the Pitch on the Back Track)

Hope you guys like it!


----------



## electriceye (Dec 6, 2015)

Meh. Sounds like a song from a Broadway play. I expect much better from them.


----------



## Sunyata (Dec 7, 2015)

electriceye said:


> Meh. Sounds like a song from a Broadway play. I expect much better from them.



Well it is supposed to be a rock opera. I'm sure there will be some great stuff on here.


----------



## TheTrooper (Dec 7, 2015)

electriceye said:


> Meh. Sounds like a song from a Broadway play. I expect much better from them.


Well.....John actually said that he will probably try to make a Broadway show of the Astonishing happen.


----------



## ilyti (Dec 7, 2015)

Wait wait wait, did that begin with:

"In the not too distant future..."






?

That said it SOUNDED awesome. Despite dumb lyrics. So its pretty much SFAM 2, as I thought.


----------



## TheTrooper (Dec 7, 2015)

ilyti said:


> Wait wait wait, did that begin with:
> 
> "In the not too distant future..."


Here's the full interview:

Page 4 of Inside Dream Theater's Wildly Ambitious New Concept LP | Rolling Stone

That would be AWESOME


----------



## DragonGuitar (Dec 8, 2015)

I like it a lot. More than their last album, the mix seems better. Drums especially are better, but they are still not perfect. Or rather, they feel TOO perfect and triggered, Mangini is a great drummer but he just doesn't have to groove that Portnoy does. Otherwise, an excellent song. Typical DT.


----------



## mgh (Dec 8, 2015)

listening now at 720p on my DAW it sounds a bit better but still, there are NO dynamics on the drums, as someone else said sounds like it's all triggered at 127??!! don't like the repeated snare hits either, does not suit the song. apart from that...yep still 3/5


----------



## lemeker (Dec 8, 2015)

I dig it. As talented as Mangini is, I still miss Portnoy behind the kit.


----------



## vividox (Dec 9, 2015)

Am I the only one who is really glad Portnoy is gone?

I mean, the guy is an incredible musician and fantastic drummer, don't get me wrong. But he was solely responsible for some of the worst lyrics and worst vocals in Dream Theater history. He was slowly making a transition from back-up-singer-on-occasion to second singer, and every instance of Portnoy screaming lyrics in an angsty voice was objectively terrible. _A Nightmare to Remember_ is an amazing song... up until 11:20 when Portnoy decides to take a s*** on the track. If nothing else, Mangini should be applauded for sparing us of that.


----------



## scrub (Dec 9, 2015)

Ha. i agree completely. i even vented about him on Twitter and got myself blocked. totally worth it.


----------



## InFlames235 (Dec 9, 2015)

lemeker said:


> I dig it. As talented as Mangini is, I still miss Portnoy behind the kit.



Agreed - his drumming sounded more natural and the drum mix was far better with him behind the kit. How they went with Mangini over Marco Minneman, I'll never understand....


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 9, 2015)

Marco Minneman is doing a million things. I'm glad one of them isn't DT.


----------



## Bucks (Dec 9, 2015)

vividox said:


> Am I the only one who is really glad Portnoy is gone?
> 
> I mean, the guy is an incredible musician and fantastic drummer, don't get me wrong. But he was solely responsible for some of the worst lyrics and worst vocals in Dream Theater history.



He is also responsible for some of the best lyrics...
change of seasons, mirror, glass prison etc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 9, 2015)

I like Mangini a lot. I don't get the hate. 

Also, Portnoy ruined me with his backgroud/lead vocals alone. Plus, I wasn't a fan of Nu Theater. At all. I was a big fan of DT13 because they tried to strip that alt/nu metal sound they had.


----------



## jvms (Dec 9, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I like Mangini a lot. I don't get the hate.
> 
> Also, Portnoy ruined me with his backgroud/lead vocals alone. Plus, I wasn't a fan of Nu Theater. At all. I was a big fan of DT13 because they tried to strip that alt/nu metal sound they had.



Wait, they had that alternative thing between SDOIT and Octavarium. That crap ended way before DT 13.
Portnoy was amazing as a producer, mainly by making his kit sound fat and to refrain Petrucci from making his guitar sound like ...., drowning it with chorus. Sounds like nowadays, he is trying to pull of an Alex Lifeson and it`s not working at all. Dude used to have the best rythm tone in metal and since `A Dramatic`, it sounds like total mush.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 9, 2015)

yup agree that he was a great producer and Petrucci guitars nowdays are way too saturaded with effects, and from the last album or two I can say the same from the vocals. Hope this new album they remove that, at least in this song they did.

I didnt care about Portnoy singing. I do not care about the lyrics, I never had. One of the perks to be born in a spanish speaking culture I guess. I got used to hear the vocals as a melody and a instrument, rather to pay attention to what they sing and the lyrics are about. Im the biggest fan of DT, I even had a cover band of them, but I only know like 10% of what their lyrics are about lol


What I do not like about Mangini is the over the top show he always do. I know Portnoy had a big drum kit, and his latest twin monster although it was "big", it was more like a medium kit next to a small one, he changed according to the song (like changing guitars). But Mangini takes the whole "DT = BIG drumkits" to the next level, till the point it actually bothers me a lot, same the way he plays live, hes way way too "look at me look at me look at me" kinda player, and that bothers me even more.... Im like "dude, relax, chill out"

and always liked Portnoy drum sounds better. Just hear the Winery Dogs Oblivion song, the one thats in youtube as a music video. Not even reach a 1:00minute mark and you already are like "mmmm... sounds like DT" (if you ignore the amount of chorus on the bass)


----------



## vividox (Dec 9, 2015)

Bucks said:


> He is also responsible for some of the best lyrics...
> change of seasons, mirror, glass prison etc.



That's fair.


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 9, 2015)

To me it feels like they've always sounded good live, at least the pre-self titled shows, but that the sound on their albums is really inconsistent from album to album. Octavarium and Black Cloud & Silver Linings are probably my favorite albums when it comes to the production, the drums are actually properly mixed and the guitar tone isn't weird and shrill like on Systematic Chaos.


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 9, 2015)

I think it's unfair to blame Portnoy's angsty lyrics and vocals too much, to me it sounds more like the rest of the band just weren't on that train anymore and that's why it just became a lukewarm compromise. I'm pretty sure DT got most of their fanbase back in the days when they did dare to be a little emotional and put some uncomfortable themes into their music. Even something as recent as ToT is a lot of people's favorite. DT without Portnoy sounds more cohesive again, but also punishingly boring to me.

The Winery Dogs on the other hand, surprisingly pushes all the right buttons for me. When players are THAT good, that kind of raw live vibe with some uneven footwork, small mistakes, pushing and pulling against the grid etc. is what I want to hear. Being a top-class player is kind of wasted if you're gonna sound like another DAW-edited studio rat anyhow, which sadly is what this new DT song sounds like to me.

I mean, just listen to this! YUM! That's how pros sound! That stumble at 0:32 gives me wood.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 10, 2015)

yup, thats the song I was talking about. The drums sounds more like DT than any of the new ones. IF they had this ind of production on the drums for the new album, THAT would be awesome... but it wont


----------



## InHiding (Dec 12, 2015)

JohnIce said:


> I think it's unfair to blame Portnoy's angsty lyrics and vocals too much, to me it sounds more like the rest of the band just weren't on that train anymore and that's why it just became a lukewarm compromise. I'm pretty sure DT got most of their fanbase back in the days when they did dare to be a little emotional and put some uncomfortable themes into their music. Even something as recent as ToT is a lot of people's favorite. DT without Portnoy sounds more cohesive again, but also punishingly boring to me.
> 
> The Winery Dogs on the other hand, surprisingly pushes all the right buttons for me. When players are THAT good, that kind of raw live vibe with some uneven footwork, small mistakes, pushing and pulling against the grid etc. is what I want to hear. Being a top-class player is kind of wasted if you're gonna sound like another DAW-edited studio rat anyhow, which sadly is what this new DT song sounds like to me.
> 
> I mean, just listen to this! YUM! That's how pros sound! That stumble at 0:32 gives me wood.




I really dislike that bass player's style, his bass sound is also bad.


----------



## vividox (Dec 12, 2015)

InHiding said:


> I really dislike that bass player's style, his bass sound is also bad.



I... wha... did you really just insult Billy Sheehan?


----------



## fps (Dec 12, 2015)

JohnIce said:


> DT without Portnoy sounds more cohesive again, but also punishingly boring to me.



I'd go along with that. I don't think the band was going to do anything especially great again either way though. I have no expectations for their new record. They write too fast and don't edit themselves well, for all their talent.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 12, 2015)

That was dull, that autotune flub was pure comedy too, is this what DT are up to these days?


----------



## wankerness (Dec 12, 2015)

vividox said:


> I... wha... did you really just insult Billy Sheehan?



Billy Sheehan is like the bass equivalent of John Petrucci, he uses the tone that cuts through the mix the most to make sure no one ever misses a single note he plays. It's pretty annoying. He's a very talented player, obviously, but everything I've ever heard him play on seemed like he'd paid off the producer to make sure he was the loudest instrument. That famous old video of him doing a "duel" with Paul Gilbert is one of the most repetitive and boring bass wank vids I've ever seen, too. It's insane how easily he can play that fast, but I can't really think of anything I heard of his that I LIKED. That video posted above has his tone in full effect. The song's not bad, but...yeah. I can certainly understand being annoyed by the tone. It's like "hmm, I am too much of a bass player, people that don't listen for bass might not be able to hear me, TURN THE TREBLE WAY UP FOR MAXIMUM BOINK NOISE!!! Oh wait, now I'm getting covered up by the guitar player cause I'm interfering with his frequency range? Well, TURN MY VOLUME UP SO I'M WAY LOUDER!"


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 12, 2015)

wankerness said:


> Billy Sheehan is like the bass equivalent of John Petrucci, he uses the tone that cuts through the mix the most to make sure no one ever misses a single note he plays. It's pretty annoying. He's a very talented player, obviously, but everything I've ever heard him play on seemed like he'd paid off the producer to make sure he was the loudest instrument. That famous old video of him doing a "duel" with Paul Gilbert is one of the most repetitive and boring bass wank vids I've ever seen, too. It's insane how easily he can play that fast, but I can't really think of anything I heard of his that I LIKED. That video posted above has his tone in full effect. The song's not bad, but...yeah. I can certainly understand being annoyed by the tone. It's like "hmm, I am too much of a bass player, people that don't listen for bass might not be able to hear me, TURN THE TREBLE WAY UP FOR MAXIMUM BOINK NOISE!!! Oh wait, now I'm getting covered up by the guitar player cause I'm interfering with his frequency range? Well, TURN MY VOLUME UP SO I'M WAY LOUDER!"



In his defense, he's had his style and tone fairly intact since the 70's. It's totally legitimate to dislike what he does, but to me it's an impressive feat on its own to be THAT recognizable, not to mention on the one rock instrument that features the fewest recognizable players. And well, actually get hired by bands and make a career out of it.

In a trio format I appreciate a bass tone with personality, in the Winery Dogs' case I think the fact that each member kept exactly the same styles they'd been known for from other projects is really cool. If they all changed and started experimenting it would sound like a lame side project, but because they each continue with their respective signature styles from past projects, it sounds like a proper band.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 12, 2015)

JohnIce said:


> In his defense, he's had his style and tone fairly intact since the 70's. It's totally legitimate to dislike what he does, but to me it's an impressive feat on its own to be THAT recognizable, not to mention on the one rock instrument that features the fewest recognizable players. And well, actually get hired by bands and make a career out of it.
> 
> In a trio format I appreciate a bass tone with personality, in the Winery Dogs' case I think the fact that each member kept exactly the same styles they'd been known for from other projects is really cool. If they all changed and started experimenting it would sound like a lame side project, but because they each continue with their respective signature styles from past projects, it sounds like a proper band.



All great points. That song wasn't bad, I just thought his tone was annoying as usual. I might have to give the album a listen sometime.


----------



## patdavidmusic (Dec 13, 2015)

i'm liking this track more and more with each listen


----------



## protest (Dec 15, 2015)

Dream Theater would have been better of with pre 2000's Portnoy than they currently are with Mangini, but that Portnoy didn't exist at the time everything was going down.


----------



## InFlames235 (Dec 15, 2015)

I need to hear more of this album already. In an album with 34 songs on it and a crazy ass concept, one song isn't going to be enough in any way to judge anything. Give us at least one more DT


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## InFlames235 (Dec 21, 2015)

TheHandOfStone said:


>




Wow, that's impressive.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 22, 2015)

pretty cool, but I get tired after a while. And by the time he hit the choir part it was or either pretty week/bad done or the choir effect was fade out by having a constant choir acapela during the whole song?



speaking of covers



pretty cool job on the choir section. AFter the video on the credits they have the choir track by itself

pretty well done. It amazed me how quick someone can figure out a whole song like that, specially the solos.

I ve been playing DT in bass for many many many years, but always by a book/tab. Give me their easiest song and wont be able to learn it by ear ever lol


----------



## beneharris (Jan 14, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3YdzMy593Y


If by some miracle while they're doing the stage production, there isn't a guitar solo where they turn into flying unicorns like in metalocalypse, I will eat my shorts.



eeee i'm so excited.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh my god, that's the cheesiest thing ever. I'm so stoked!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 15, 2016)

SO CHEESEY! I will be buying it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2016)

1:00

Oh my god.

Oh MY GOD.

This can't be real.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 16, 2016)

What's with the drum tone? It sounds like one of those low-budget EXTREME prog albums from the early 2000s like Zero Hour - Towers of Avarice. THAT SNARE!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 16, 2016)

wankerness said:


> What's with the drum tone? It sounds like one of those low-budget EXTREME prog albums from the early 2000s like Zero Hour - Towers of Avarice. THAT SNARE!



In various black sites they've actually started to forego waterboarding in favor of Mike Mangini's drum tone.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 16, 2016)

What I don't get about the promotion for this new tour/album is that it's all so...well, so _bad_. Not just cheesy in concept like people have been saying already, but also seemingly very low budget. The promo shots shown so far have been really awkwardly rendered digital composites that don't look quite right in 2015, and the video released above is low enough quality that it looks like a spoof. A higher production value would go a long way for such an out-there theme. This is basically watching a stage re-enactment of Lord of the Rings, except the (middle school) actors had only 4 props available to them, and grandma's sewing machine was used for the costumes. 

I mean, this is DT. Not only are they a relatively big band who would presumably have a little bit of extra cash floating around to dedicate to this kind of thing, they're also THE band in the progressive genre that makes an 'experience' out of their live shows. There will definitely be videos like the one above shown during their live sets, so when the music is so top notch, and the live show so high quality, why let the video production and artistic concepts be so poor? 

I probably shouldn't make fun of it too much because DT used the talents of a fan of theirs for the video work for years (he was active member on their forums and some affiliated sites years ago...probably still is) and he seemed like a great guy. So if this is the same guy's work, it's probably just a case of being handed really lofty design requests when all your previous work from that client was pretty low key. I wouldn't be able to score a movie like Hans Zimmer either, regardless of who was asking me to do it...so it's not really the artist's fault here necessarily. Dream Theater just should have sought out a different production company that was more capable of producing something in this vein. 

It's moments like this that I wish Portnoy would rejoin the band. Setting the whole drumming debate aside, obviously movie-minded Mike wouldn't have let something like this see the light of day  Then again, maybe we wouldn't have this new album at all if he were nagging the other members about the concept and vying for creative control. Can't really look a gift horse in the mouth, I suppose!


----------



## piggins411 (Jan 17, 2016)

Maybe they just don't feel the need to drop a lot of money on this trailer. I'd imagine the stage show will have better production... I hope...

That being said, I'm pretty excited about this. For some reason I feel like it could be a really great DT album, which I haven't felt that way since BC&SL


----------



## GraemeH (Jan 17, 2016)

If the visuals had just been stills in a comic-book pane format, it'd have looked fine. It's the awkward semi-animation that makes it look comical.

I'm seeing them two nights in a row in London in Febuary at the start of their European tour, and just found out the shows will be The Astonishing from beginning to end, so I'll get to absorb it properly at least.

I'm kind of hoping they _don't_ try to put on any stage show to match these videos, it'd be distracting even if it was done well, and more distracting if it was done to the same level as these videos were...


----------



## beneharris (Jan 17, 2016)

Well look on the bright side. The next time Duosphere wants to make a cover of one of their songs, he won't need to make his own visuals.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 18, 2016)

just hope the blu ray version for this new kind of show would have some good equipment.

I bought ages ago the Blu Ray of DT live at the luna Park as it came with a nice big book with photos, BLu Ray and Cds, Im not sure if I actually finish the video or not, I almost trow it away in the trash. Cameras not even close in quality, like mixing footage of an HD camera with an SD one. Go-pros used everywhere, when a go-pro its a camera build for day time, not night/dark. awful production, and afwul editing too. Plus the set list was pretty bad too.

The last one live with the Boston Opera was actually far better, with an setlist 130481084 better from waht I have seen in youtube videos. I might buy that one latter.

Just hope this new show they get some real production team for the video.


and Agree with all above, those animations seem taken from a videogame of 5 years ago. Wasnt cheaper to get real people?? green screen them into a good background?


----------



## Fathand (Jan 18, 2016)

GraemeH said:


> If the visuals had just been stills in a comic-book pane format, it'd have looked fine. It's the awkward semi-animation that makes it look comical.



This. A well drawn still always beats a cheesy/crap animation. If it's really good, you might overlook the story full of kitsch and cliches (which I suspect this is, based just on the fact that there is a "Raven-" something named thing in there)

I'm getting some _"Dance of Death"_ -vibes from the trailer. But they got my attention alright, I might have to check this out after all.


----------



## vividox (Jan 18, 2016)

So, the whole story behind the album here is that 300 years in a dystopian future, all music is made by machines. So... I'm guessing the drums sounding like they do is an artistic choice to fit the story. Not that that explanation is going to sate everyone, but at least there is a reason for it.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 18, 2016)

vividox said:


> So, the whole story behind the album here is that 300 years in a dystopian future, all music is made by machines. So... I'm guessing the drums sounding like they do is an artistic choice to fit the story. Not that that explanation is going to sate everyone, but at least there is a reason for it.



I don't hate it, I just thought it was bizarre in contrast to all the music. That really is about the same tone used on Zero Hour's "Towers of Avarice" which is one of the most muscular prog albums ever recorded. The guitars and stuff all sound like standard (or even poppier) dream theater so it's weird.


----------



## Genome (Jan 18, 2016)

Very much agreed. I actually quite like the drum sound in and of itself, but I don't think it fits the vibe of the rest of the mix. It sounds like JP has gone for a slightly warmer and rounded tone and it's quite nice and compliments the music, if the drums sounded a little more natural they'd slot in nicely and we'd have a great mix. Just like SFAM.


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 18, 2016)

So this song was officially debuted on a SiriusXM Radio Show with Eddie Trunks interviewing Rudess and Petrucci so I think it is safe to post here but please remove this post if it's not. Here ya go:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5Xg52D6tPU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DLG (Jan 19, 2016)

this songs like Labrie singing the worst song Symphony X has ever written.


----------



## Glosni (Jan 19, 2016)

Really really really don't like the two new songs. They just sound so... lazy. Just lazy, boring, paint-by-number, alright-here-we-go-again-guess-we-gotta-record-another-album, bland Progmetal. Pity.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 19, 2016)

InFlames235 said:


> So this song was officially debuted on a SiriusXM Radio Show with Eddie Trunks interviewing Rudess and Petrucci so I think it is safe to post here but please remove this post if it's not. Here ya go:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5Xg52D6tPU&feature=youtu.be



Bah, it's been removed.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 19, 2016)

Glosni said:


> Really really really don't like the two new songs. They just sound so... lazy. Just lazy, boring, paint-by-number, alright-here-we-go-again-guess-we-gotta-record-another-album, bland Progmetal. Pity.



To be fair, the last two albums have sort of been musical marmite. Those that like it really dig it, those that dislike it just want to shut it off and never listen to it again. 

Oddly though, whilst I wasn't a fan of the last two albums (nor this album so far), I can't really say the music is bad. LaBrie's voice has started to get on my nerves a bit, but aside from that they're all still writing at a very high level. But very little of the newer stuff grabs me in an essential way, I just get kind of bored of it like you said. 

DT has created more than their fair share of 'masterpiece' albums so it's hard to feel angry at them. But part of me wonders if they would've been a stronger band coming back from the 1-2 year hiatus Portnoy proposed. From a business perspective it was a very stupid idea. However, maybe they would have been a bit more refreshed creatively, and we'd have a new Petrucci solo album to talk about instead, etc. 

Anyway, the album isn't out yet. No point in writing it off until we get to hear the whole thing.


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 19, 2016)

I dunno, I liked the song a lot haha it is a more by-the-numbers DT song but from the reviews I've read, TGOM and this one are the only songs on the 34 song album that are like that. If that's the case, I'm even more excited for the new album


----------



## vividox (Jan 19, 2016)

I guess I just don't know what people are expecting. Like, I truly can't fathom how people can listen to something like TGOM and call it "lazy" - as if alternating 12/8, 15/8, 7/4, 6/4, 4/4, 9/8 time signatures is lazy writing or something.

I feel like people just like to hate on DT now because it's the cool thing to do - they got a little too prevalent and everything in prog is now compared to Dream Theater, so it's cool to move past them.

The amount of people coming in here to give there one liner on why DT sucks is just sad.


----------



## Randy (Jan 19, 2016)

Not sure if Dream Theater or Evony Online.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 19, 2016)

I don't care what anyone says, I am enjoying these new songs and I can't wait to hear the album from start to finish.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2016)

Since the earlier video is gone...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2016)

Sound's actually pretty damn good. Loving the guitar sound. Sounds like Falling Into Infinity, which is my favorite DT sound.

Although now I can hear where the complaints about the drum tone are coming from, though.


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 19, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sound's actually pretty damn good. Loving the guitar sound. Sounds like Falling Into Infinity, which is my favorite DT sound.
> 
> Although now I can hear where the complaints about the drum tone are coming from, though.



The guitar sound is great. Apparently Petrucci used his new signature amp to record everything on this album and songs like this really make me think that amp is gonna be amazing


----------



## wankerness (Jan 20, 2016)

vividox said:


> I guess I just don't know what people are expecting. *Like, I truly can't fathom how people can listen to something like TGOM and call it "lazy" - as if alternating 12/8, 15/8, 7/4, 6/4, 4/4, 9/8 time signatures is lazy writing or something.*
> 
> I feel like people just like to hate on DT now because it's the cool thing to do - they got a little too prevalent and everything in prog is now compared to Dream Theater, so it's cool to move past them.
> 
> The amount of people coming in here to give there one liner on why DT sucks is just sad.



I don't have any opinion on these two songs other than being entertained by the tough guy drum sound, but this bolded part is ridiculous. It's almost easier to compose a bunch of chopped up time signatures like that cause then your melodies and riffs practically write themselves if you're writing around the time signatures instead of writing the time signatures around the lyrics or something (Dream Theater DEFINITELY does the former). Doing that kind of thing is exactly what they've been doing since their first album! It's no evidence that they're "trying" any more than any other aspect of the music, and if the whole album was in 4/4 then it probably almost show MORE effort on their part since maybe they'd have to go outside of their comfort zone a bit more (yeah, I know they have plenty of 4/4 songs in their catalog).


----------



## Fathand (Jan 20, 2016)

This is in no way directed to anyone specifically (relates to more than just this DT album), but I think sometimes we (as playing / recording musicians) get too hung up on the technicalities. 

After reading the comments I too started to listen to the _drum sound_, and not the song itself. Gear and production takes over from _the music_. 

Have you ever wished that you could go back to listening albums without knowing a single thing about playing, gear, production etc. ? I sure do. Sometimes I can fake it pretty well, though. 

Moment of Betrayal had a pretty cool solo in it, a bit Yngwie-like (see, I did it again )


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 20, 2016)

Sermo Lupi said:


> To be fair, the last two albums have sort of been musical marmite. Those that like it really dig it, those that dislike it just want to shut it off and never listen to it again.
> 
> Oddly though, whilst I wasn't a fan of the last two albums (nor this album so far), I can't really say the music is bad. LaBrie's voice has started to get on my nerves a bit, but aside from that they're all still writing at a very high level. But very little of the newer stuff grabs me in an essential way, I just get kind of bored of it like you said.
> 
> ...



^^ this, so much this^^



technomancer said:


> Since the earlier video is gone...



Not very fan of the drums, but the song sounds amazing, very classic DT, love it.... and you can hear the bass loud and clear!!!  yay! hehe



Fathand said:


> Have you ever wished that you could go back to listening albums without knowing a single thing about playing, gear, production etc. ? I sure do. Sometimes I can fake it pretty well, though.



sadly I cant, lol, I dont remember how to. Since I started playing bass, my perception of music and the way I listen it changed forever, even more since I study audio engineering/production, and now playing guitar.

Ive only knew DT from this perspective. That was why I got soo hooked up with them since 2001 and thats why they still are my favourite band. I can enjoy the songs at multiple levels and every time I listen to them, there is something new to pay attention to it..... Except the vocals lol, I never pay attention to them, I only know like 3 songs lyrics, hahaa, that one came also as a result of growing up in a spanish speaking country. Kinda of a blessing, as I focus more on the music and the vocal melodies rather than the lyric. And it would work a champ on this cheesy new album lol


----------



## Genome (Jan 20, 2016)

New song reminds me of Behind the Veil, which is good because it was the best song from the last album for me. 

I like both of the new songs and looking forward to the album


----------



## DLG (Jan 20, 2016)

wankerness said:


> I don't have any opinion on these two songs other than being entertained by the tough guy drum sound, but this bolded part is ridiculous. It's almost easier to compose a bunch of chopped up time signatures like that cause then your melodies and riffs practically write themselves if you're writing around the time signatures instead of writing the time signatures around the lyrics or something (Dream Theater DEFINITELY does the former). Doing that kind of thing is exactly what they've been doing since their first album! It's no evidence that they're "trying" any more than any other aspect of the music, and if the whole album was in 4/4 then it probably almost show MORE effort on their part since maybe they'd have to go outside of their comfort zone a bit more (yeah, I know they have plenty of 4/4 songs in their catalog).



this. 

there is no sign of even the slightest bit of effort to evolve or try something new, step outside the box they've built for themselves even the tiniest bit.

these guys can play shifty time signatures in their sleep. they've been doing it for the better part of 30 years. 

at least when portnoy was in the band they would at least make an effort to try something new, for better or worse. 

this literally sounds like some prog metal band from the 90s trying to emulate Dream Theater's style, like Vanden Plas. It's pretty much Dream Theater trying to emulate Dream Theater.


----------



## scrub (Jan 20, 2016)

BREAKING NEWS: Dream Theater sounds like Dream Theater. Not sure what else you all were expecting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2016)

scrub said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Dream Theater sounds like Dream Theater. Not sure what else you all were expecting.



Because every Dream Theater album sounds exactly the same, right?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 20, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because every Dream Theater album sounds exactly the same, right?



No however after years of people bitching about everything new they tried they start writing material that is similar to the old stuff and now people bitch about that 

I said it before, no matter what they do people will always bitch about Dream Theater and Gibson.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2016)

That's pretty much how it is, yeah. 

But I'm in the camp that was quite happy with how DT13 came out, and these recent songs are solid as well. I like them much better than Nu Theater.

EDIT: ...., DT13. The Self-titled album, not JP13.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 20, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's pretty much how it is, yeah.
> 
> But I'm in the camp that was quite happy with how JP13 came out, and these recent songs are solid as well. I like them much better than Nu Theater.



No argument, thought the last album was great and am looking forward to this one as well.


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 20, 2016)

DLG said:


> this.
> 
> there is no sign of even the slightest bit of effort to evolve or try something new, step outside the box they've built for themselves even the tiniest bit.
> 
> ...



Glad to see you're judging an entire 34 song album on two SINGLES that have come out that are obviously appealing to the largest common denominator of fans.

If you've read up anything about this album you'd have read from reviews that it's far different from really any Dream Theater album released to date. There are bag pipes, horns, jazz swing sections that roll right into blastbeats, choirs on a vast majority of songs, mixtures of ballads/rock/pop/metal and everything in between.

How about we get the full album before we start resigning this album to failure and that it's the "same boring dull old DT"



technomancer said:


> Since the earlier video is gone...



This video is gone now, too. They're working fast!


----------



## vividox (Jan 20, 2016)

wankerness said:


> I don't have any opinion on these two songs other than being entertained by the tough guy drum sound, but this bolded part is ridiculous. It's almost easier to compose a bunch of chopped up time signatures like that cause then your melodies and riffs practically write themselves if you're writing around the time signatures instead of writing the time signatures around the lyrics or something (Dream Theater DEFINITELY does the former). Doing that kind of thing is exactly what they've been doing since their first album! It's no evidence that they're "trying" any more than any other aspect of the music, and if the whole album was in 4/4 then it probably almost show MORE effort on their part since maybe they'd have to go outside of their comfort zone a bit more (yeah, I know they have plenty of 4/4 songs in their catalog).


Time signatures were just one example. You want to go over key changes or chord structures or song structures instead? The music DT writes is involved. It's not "lazy". I really shouldn't have to put many words into that for it to be clear to everyone.


----------



## scrub (Jan 20, 2016)

DLG said:


> there is no sign of even the slightest bit of effort to evolve or try something new, step outside the box they've built for themselves even the tiniest bit.



Yeah they never try anything new. The other 34 track concept record was great....oh wait..


----------



## vividox (Jan 20, 2016)

DLG said:


> this.
> 
> there is no sign of even the slightest bit of effort to evolve or try something new, step outside the box they've built for themselves even the tiniest bit.
> 
> ...


People bitch when Dream Theater sounds like Dream Theater.
People bitch when Between the Buried and Me modestly changes their sound. 
People bitch when Opeth completely changes their sound.

If you want to listen to Dream Theater, listen to Dream Theater. If you want to listen to progressive music that has moved passed Dream Theater and is more extreme, then don't listen to Dream Theater. I don't know why that's hard or why people feel the need to seek out and comment on things they don't like.


----------



## scrub (Jan 20, 2016)

Dream Theater doesn't try anything new? They don't evolve? Really? Have you listened to Train of Thought? ToT was unlike anything they had every released at the time. It appears the same people that complain they don't do anything different are the same ones complaining when the new material they release doesn't sound like their early material. Why doesn't it sounds like the early material? Because they are EVOLVING.


----------



## Sunyata (Jan 20, 2016)

scrub said:


> Dream Theater doesn't try anything new? They don't evolve? Really? Have you listened to Train of Thought? ToT was unlike anything they had every released at the time. It appears the same people that complain they don't do anything different are the same ones complaining when the new material they release doesn't sound like their early material. Why doesn't it sounds like the early material? Because they are EVOLVING.



You have a point somewhat, but if you listen to Systematic Chaos onwards, you can't possibly say you don't see a cookie cutter formula, especially in terms instrumental sections. 
DT's instrumental sections used to be amazing and eclectic (ie. Take the time, Innocence Faded, Dance of Eternity, In the name of God, etc.) However, from SC onwards they have been so horribly formulaic. The same type of "metal" odd time sig riffs, the same tedious, ....ty synth(or worse iPad) solos, and repetitive alternate picking spasms. 
The choruses also have become ridiculously "standard" I almost want to take some time and make a comparison vid taking the choruses from various songs from the last 4 albums to show how damn similar so many of them are, but even typing this is too much anyways.


----------



## The Mirror (Jan 20, 2016)

scrub said:


> Dream Theater doesn't try anything new? They don't evolve? Really? Have you listened to Train of Thought?



I did. 12 years ago for the first time...

Or better yet: 5 DT records ago.


----------



## GraemeH (Jan 20, 2016)

Poor Dream Theater. Create their first 33 track prog-metal story-driven epic and people are calling them formulaic and repetitive.

Better start playing their instruments with their feet and playing in quantum time signatures that can't even be notated in classical mathematics.

Seriously though I think this album more than any other will be a different experience when listened through track by track in one sitting rather than an isolated track here or there. That's always been the case for me with story-driven concept albums from other artists in the past.


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 20, 2016)

GraemeH said:


> Poor Dream Theater. Create their first 33 track prog-metal story-driven epic and people are calling them formulaic and repetitive.
> 
> Better start playing their instruments with their feet and playing in quantum time signatures that can't even be notated in classical mathematics.
> 
> Seriously though I think this album more than any other will be a different experience when listened through track by track in one sitting rather than an isolated track here or there. That's always been the case for me with story-driven concept albums from other artists in the past.



They could release Scenes from a Memory today, their greatest album (IMO), and people would call it formulaic and lazy lol


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 20, 2016)

Here's the full Eddie Trunk show. DT stuff doesn't start till well after the 2 hour mark. Listen to the whole interview and both songs. I'm very excited for this new album. Two songs released sound great so far.

http://masiweb.net/eddietrunk/MP3/EddieTrunk-SiriusXM_2016-01-18.mp3

I am definitely going to listen to this album like I used to listen to new albums when I was a kid. Lock myself in my room and just listen, no distractions. Can't wait!

BTW...just bought my ticket to see em' in Greensburg, PA! Anyone else going?


----------



## scrub (Jan 20, 2016)

InFlames235 said:


> They could release Scenes from a Memory today, their greatest album (IMO), and people would call it formulaic and lazy lol



This


----------



## Duosphere (Jan 20, 2016)

scrub said:


> Dream Theater doesn't try anything new? They don't evolve? Really? Have you listened to Train of Thought? ToT was unlike anything they had every released at the time. It appears the same people that complain they don't do anything different are the same ones complaining when the new material they release doesn't sound like their early material. Why doesn't it sounds like the early material? Because they are EVOLVING.





Their albums are so different, we never know what to expect.
But some people are this way, when a band keeps evolving they say it changed its identity(or they're sell outs), if it keeps recording the same stuff, they're boring.
Blah blah blah.
In fact these days the majority don't pay attention to a song, to a movie and even to what a friend is saying  
Since I was a kid, to listen to a new album I always turn off the lights and let it takes me wherever it wants to take me(like I said in another thread), it's a trip, an experience, all songs together send a message(messages), I'd never listen to songs separately, I don't want to ruin that band message(s).
People need to stop and listen, turn off puter, turn off cell, turn off tv, turn off their peckers then..................listen


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2016)

Dunno, I think a bit of both camps (everything they do sucks vs. DT is beyond reproach) are overstating their arguments a tad bit. I'm a casual DT listener, there's some stuff I love, some stuff, not so much but I can have an objective opinion on material without being a hater or a fanboi (as can everyone else).

I also don't think just because you like something doesn't mean you can't be critical or poke fun at it anyway.

I think the visuals of this album are goofy and "over the top", and I think one COULD argue DT have a sound you can stereotype and sometimes feels stale. I can make those statements and still say with confidence that I'll buy this album and if they come to town, I'll be buying tickets.


----------



## scrub (Jan 20, 2016)

Im a total fan boy. Can also say I wasn't very fond of Black Clouds or Systematic Chaos. I thought dramatic turn was masterful.


----------



## tedtan (Jan 20, 2016)

technomancer said:


> I said it before, no matter what they do people will always bitch about Dream Theater and Gibson.



So true.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 20, 2016)

InFlames235 said:


> They could release Scenes from a Memory today, their greatest album (IMO), and people would call it formulaic and lazy lol



If they released it AFTER all the albums after it which basically were just variations on the same formula, then yes, people probably would since it would just be variations on their last few albums. Not sure what your point is! I think people are annoyed that many of their albums have sounded too similar and they're going into the Iron Maiden sort of rut where everything's fine but so similar as to not really be worth listening to unless you're a die-hard. That's my point of view on it, anyway. I don't DISLIKE anything they've ever released apart from Octavarium, but I just can't get excited about any of it, either. There's usually one or two tracks an album that I really like and a whole lot more that just goes in one ear and out the other. Systematic Chaos and Black Clouds and Dramatic Turn of Events and the S/T all fell into this category for me. Stuff like Bridges in the Sky totally rules, but a lot of the other stuff is just meh city.

So yeah, if they hadn't released any other albums since Falling Into Infinity and released it today, people would like it! If it came after 6DOIT, ToT, Octavarium, Black Clouds, Systematic Chaos, Dramatic Turn and the S/T, then of course they would think it sounded like more of the same! Several of those were all more of the same! :/


----------



## vividox (Jan 20, 2016)

TheShreddinHand said:


> BTW...just bought my ticket to see em' in Greensburg, PA! Anyone else going?


I'll be seeing them in Minnesota.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 20, 2016)

oooh so they have a "formula", and??? what is so wrong about that????

that mean they have their own style, like you say, DT now sounds like DT. That exactly the whole F point!!!

you know how hard it is for a band to find their own style, specially on this genre of music?

if you like DT then you would be happy to know they would release another DT album, if you are complaining about DT sounding like DT, then they are not for you anymore. What do you want them to sound like Periphery now??

I bet you if they had gone "out of their comfort zone", then you would be bitching even harder as "they are not DT anymore", just relax, buy the album, listent, and enjoy


I still even remember when every one was bitching about how Falling inot Infinity was so "sell out" and they went too far away from their sound. Same latter with 6 degrees, the "it doesnt sound like A Scenes from a Memory", then with Train of Though", Its too far away from DT, its not ASFAM blah blah" and the record keeps playing again and again with every new release


----------



## lemeker (Jan 20, 2016)

I just want to listen to the cd, I don't care how cheesy the videos are and whatnot. Its just a bunch of really talented musicians writing really good tunes. Thats good enough for me.


----------



## Duosphere (Jan 20, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> oooh so they have a "formula", and??? what is so wrong about that????



Nothing because there's no music without formula because music = mathematics.
The way you use mathematics to compose = talent.
Even not using a formula(impossible) is using a formula.
Bands like Dream Theater always used the same formulas however with more talent to create different things.When Dream Theater released Images & Words, some said it was something new, I said it was the same formulas but with more talented musicians, they changed the way prog was being made, but of course using formulas.The same with Hendrix, Pink Floyd etc, bands that changed the way music was being made, some probably call them ROOTS.
We're in 2016, the only way to any musician compose something really new that doesn't sound like anything else would be using different instruments with different scales so having different notes, for sure guitar(bass and drums) can't create anything new.Whatever you compose with those instruments will sound like something somebody already did or at least in the same ball park.
What I love the most in DT is no matter how different their albums sound, their identity is always there, like you said they have their own sound(personality) which is the biggest talent ever, no matter how many Satch clones we watch on youtube, none of them sound like Satch, they are just poor clones, Satch personality is his biggest talent, people know it's him playing only with one phrase, the same with Vai etc.

I don't like their more "Metallica" songs, I prefer their prog side but they have from ballads to prog hell so they already recorded everything with the same identity.


----------



## piggins411 (Jan 20, 2016)

I consider myself blessed that I could give a rat's ass about the snare tone


----------



## scrub (Jan 21, 2016)

piggins411 said:


> I consider myself blessed that I could give a rat's ass about the snare tone



right? snare sounds good to me.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jan 21, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> What do you want them to sound like Periphery now??



Please God, anything but this. I'm sitting here hoping Petrucci uses an 8 string on the new album


----------



## technomancer (Jan 21, 2016)

TheShreddinHand said:


> BTW...just bought my ticket to see em' in Greensburg, PA! Anyone else going?



I was going to but forgot when tickets went on sale... the seats that were left a couple days ago were pretty crappy and $50+ so I decided to skip it


----------



## scrub (Jan 21, 2016)

technomancer said:


> I was going to but forgot when tickets went on sale... the seats that were left a couple days ago were pretty crappy and $50+ so I decided to skip it



maybe you can find some on stubhub? second hand?


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 21, 2016)

scrub said:


> maybe you can find some on stubhub? second hand?



You can, but the prices are crazy. My friend bought our group of friends tickets on the first day of the pre-sale and we got in the 2nd section of the theater which are pretty great seats but list price on those was $100 after taxes and fees. Stubhub prices are nearly double for those type of seats and around $80 for "nosebleed" seats.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 21, 2016)

technomancer said:


> I was going to but forgot when tickets went on sale... the seats that were left a couple days ago were pretty crappy and $50+ so I decided to skip it



Yeah, I just said screw it and got one of the opera box seats up on the side.


----------



## CreptorStatus (Jan 21, 2016)

The new song sounds great to me. The middle section was rad.

Surprised to see so many people bitching about Dream Theater's consistent (and good) sound/style.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 21, 2016)

CreptorStatus said:


> The new song sounds great to me. The middle section was rad.
> 
> Surprised to see so many people bitching about Dream Theater's consistent (and good) sound/style.



For many people, it's probably a symptom of being into them in the old days, where they legitimately had huge style changes with many of their albums (probably partly due to the revolving door of keyboardists). After their lineup stabilized, so did their style, which makes some sense. I think I just sorta grew out of them. If people like the albums, great. I expect to like this when I listen to it, but not listen to it more than twice


----------



## piggins411 (Jan 21, 2016)

I wonder where they'd be today if Kevin Moore was still with them


----------



## wankerness (Jan 21, 2016)

piggins411 said:


> I wonder where they'd be today if Kevin Moore was still with them



Yeah, me too. I love Jordan Rudess's playing on LTE2, but never really liked anything he did with Dream Theater. Kevin Moore was much less of a presence, but the handful of songs he wrote were good, and I think he kept it from being a TOTAL noodlefest. Plus I liked that his patches didn't sound like a siren drilling into your ear


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 21, 2016)

Kevin Moore's Dead Air for Radios album is one of the best things I've ever heard. His lyrics are incredible.


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 21, 2016)

wankerness said:


> Yeah, me too. I love Jordan Rudess's playing on LTE2, but never really liked anything he did with Dream Theater. Kevin Moore was much less of a presence, but the handful of songs he wrote were good, and I think he kept it from being a TOTAL noodlefest. Plus I liked that his patches didn't sound like a siren drilling into your ear



Disagreed. I love a lot of Jordan has done with Dream Theater. Ya, he has a tendency to overplay at times but Scenes from a Memory would not be anywhere as good with Kevin Moore behind the keyboards and I firmly believe that - same with Six Degrees.


----------



## vividox (Jan 21, 2016)

Eh, one is a sexy red head and the other is a sexy brunette. We could quibble about which one we'd prefer in bed, but it's still not gonna get us laid.

Wait, that metaphor got off track. What were we talking about again?


----------



## piggins411 (Jan 21, 2016)

I think redheads? But seriously, I like Rudess sometimes. He definitely gets wanky, but when he's using a regular piano tone I feel he really shines, like throughout Scenes From A Memory


----------



## wankerness (Jan 22, 2016)

piggins411 said:


> I think redheads? But seriously, I like Rudess sometimes. He definitely gets wanky, but when he's using a regular piano tone I feel he really shines, like throughout Scenes From A Memory



He's fine on that album, except when he solos with the frickin siren patch! There was some other really annoying one he used on Beyond this Life, too, which sounded like some kind of combo of brass and bell. I usually ended up fast-forwarding through sections of Beyond This Life and Home because of extended keyboard annoyance. They're short enough on Fatal Tragedy and Overture 1928 that I could deal. But yeah, pretty much everything with piano sound is good.


----------



## The Mirror (Jan 22, 2016)

Ahh the most discussed Keyboarder in Prog-History...


Well. On the on hand he brought us such a great thing as the piano/strings interlude in Blind Faith.

On the other the abomination that is the "solo" on Rite of Passage. 

The horror...


----------



## crystAlex (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for pointing me in this direction... Should check it out...
I was a huge DT fan once upon a time, could debate for hours on whether 6DOIT beat SFAM, but I have to say that I also feel that they've become quite 'paint by numbers' since Octavarium... 
I did like some moment on systematic Chaos, and perhaps 2 or 3 songs on Black Clouds were quite nice, but not the 'Wow'-factor (which also was linked to being surprised) I had when I used to listen to a new album all the way through.
One year or so after it came out, I bought 'Dramatic Turn', and I only listened to it about 5 times. It just didn't get to me. But that's personal.
To me, a pivotal moment was the departure of Portnoy. Not because they absolutely need Portnoy, but in fact for the opposite reason. I really followed that 'drummer search reality show', and hoped for another drummer... Mangini is awesome, but he's also the only contestant that didn't take them away from their precious center, which was what I was hoping for...


----------



## vividox (Jan 22, 2016)

wankerness said:


> He's fine on that album, except when he solos with the frickin siren patch! There was some other really annoying one he used on Beyond this Life, too, which sounded like some kind of combo of brass and bell. I usually ended up fast-forwarding through sections of Beyond This Life and Home because of extended keyboard annoyance. They're short enough on Fatal Tragedy and Overture 1928 that I could deal.



It is rare that I find an opinion so polar opposite of my own.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2016)

Moore is more ambient, with shreddy tenancies.

Rudess is more shreddy and show-offy.

There. Name your preference.


----------



## piggins411 (Jan 22, 2016)

AND WE DON'T TALK ABOUT DEREK SHERINIAN DAMMIT . Getting back on track, I actually like that weird bell brass thing in Beyond This Life.


----------



## beneharris (Jan 22, 2016)

wankerness said:


> For many people, it's probably a symptom of being into them in the old days, where they legitimately had huge style changes with many of their albums (probably partly due to the revolving door of keyboardists). After their lineup stabilized, so did their style, which makes some sense. I think I just sorta grew out of them. If people like the albums, great. I expect to like this when I listen to it, but not listen to it more than twice



I agree. I'd argue that up til Portnoy left they were still changing things up in each cd. Octavarium was a very different cd than Train of Thought, and so on, while still being very Dream Theater. The recent albums have kind of been the same. Not bad, but very obviously in-a-rut. I'm hoping this one changes it up.

After the most recent album, as much as it pains me to admit, I kind of had to agree with Portnoy, they needed a break.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 23, 2016)

piggins411 said:


> AND WE DON'T TALK ABOUT DEREK SHERINIAN DAMMIT . Getting back on track, I actually like that weird bell brass thing in Beyond This Life.



The best Dream Theater keyboard solo on any album is the middle section of Trial of Tears, IMO. I don't bring him up cause no one else likes him


----------



## ilyti (Jan 24, 2016)

New song: Moment of Betrayal



Oh dang. This is turning out to be really, really good. The music is classic DT, with James using his full range again. The concept can't possibly be as dumb as SFAM so there may be greater reason for hope than I previously thought.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2016)

Fixed your embed for you... about time the official version was posted so it stops getting taken down


----------



## StevenC (Jan 25, 2016)

wankerness said:


> The best Dream Theater keyboard solo on any album is the middle section of Trial of Tears, IMO. I don't bring him up cause no one else likes him



I'd have Take the Time over Trial of Tears, but that album and Derek are really underrated by Dream Theater fans.

I'd probably take Derek over Jordan, but that's probably because I like Falling into Infinity more than anything post Scenes from a Memory. (Maybe they ran out of stuff that Kevin helped write after that.)


----------



## Bucks (Jan 26, 2016)

Kevin Moore was by far the best songwriter and lyricist that the band have had.


----------



## vividox (Jan 26, 2016)

On the subject of songwriters in Dream Theater, I've always thought a one-off album with Dream Theater + Steven Wilson would be amazing. Wilson could replace Rudess _and_ Labrie.


----------



## Bucks (Jan 26, 2016)

vividox said:


> On the subject of songwriters in Dream Theater, I've always thought a one-off album with Dream Theater + Steven Wilson would be amazing. Wilson could replace Rudess _and_ Labrie.



I love DT, always have.
But I think a return to doing an album with an outside producer would be a good idea. Steven Wilson would be perfect.

But lets face it, DT have had a winning formula since SFAM, they keep their fans really happy, and they buy everything the band releases and fill up the concert venues. At this point in their career I don't think they are really to interested in pushing themselves in new ways and who can blame them.


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 26, 2016)

I'll repeat what I said in another thread, there's only so much you can do if you've been playing metal for 30+ years and already have an established sound unless you pull an Opeth. If anything, Dream Theater is one of the few bands who have been going on for so long while having a consistently high level on all of their albums while still keeping things relatively fresh.

The new song kicks ass, too, even though it makes me wish for a Liquid Tension Experiment reunion even more.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 26, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> I'll repeat what I said in another thread, there's only so much you can do if you've been playing metal for 30+ years and already have an established sound unless you pull an Opeth. If anything, Dream Theater is one of the few bands who have been going on for so long while having a consistently high level on all of their albums while still keeping things relatively fresh.
> 
> The new song kicks ass, too, even though it makes me wish for a Liquid Tension Experiment reunion even more.



Yeah, the only Dream Theater album I outright dislike is Octavarium (which I think is widely liked, so I'm in a minority on it). They haven't done any spectacular implosions like releasing a We Can't Dance or an Illud Divinum Insanus. I'll definitely listen to this. I actually bought the special editions of their last three albums cause I'm a sucker.


----------



## Randy (Jan 26, 2016)

Good song. It's got a classic vibe to it.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 26, 2016)

SDOIT(excluding the Glass Prison), Train of Thought, Octavarium, and Systematic Chaos all put me to sleep. But I still bought them. I didn't buy the last album, but I'll give this a listen. Probably can't be their worst album, right?


----------



## Soya (Jan 26, 2016)

Train of thought put you to sleep? Are you a dead person?


----------



## vividox (Jan 26, 2016)

The only album I really didn't care for was Octavarium, and it still has Sacrificed Sons on it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2016)

Train of Thought isn't as bad as Octivarium, but it's still not their best, IMO. 

Then again, I consider Falling Into Infinity my favorite DT album so what do I know?


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 26, 2016)

wankerness said:


> Yeah, the only Dream Theater album I outright dislike is Octavarium (which I think is widely liked, so I'm in a minority on it).



Me too


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 27, 2016)

StevenC said:


> SDOIT(excluding the Glass Prison), Train of Thought, Octavarium, and Systematic Chaos all put me to sleep. But I still bought them. I didn't buy the last album, but I'll give this a listen. Probably can't be their worst album, right?



lol actually the song Octavarium, and Six degrees (the whole album as the "song") are the two of my most favourites of DT haha

specially love the orchestra with Octavarium song


love the other songs of the first record of six degrees too, (except the last one)

Systematic Chaos, mmm probably like 2-3 songs, mostly the last one. Love that one


----------



## Bucks (Jan 27, 2016)

To me octavarium is one of the best of the post SFAM era.
It includes some of DT's most concise songs. Some of JP's most classy playing too.
Awesome tone, think he was still using a roadking at the time. Or maybe that custom mark iic+ preamp.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 27, 2016)

Bucks said:


> To me octavarium is one of the best of the post SFAM era.
> It includes some of DT's most concise songs. Some of JP's most classy playing too.
> Awesome tone, think he was still using a roadking at the time. Or maybe that custom mark iic+ preamp.



Agreed. It feels progressive in the 70's sense of the word, rather than the shreddy 00's one. JP and JR especially really paced themselves on that album to great effect I think. Lots of awesome sound design too.


----------



## Bucks (Jan 27, 2016)

JohnIce said:


> Agreed. It feels progressive in the 70's sense of the word, rather than the shreddy 00's one. JP and JR especially really paced themselves on that album to great effect I think. Lots of awesome sound design too.



My thoughts exactly.
JR really reigned it in, and the unisons/lead sections were really tasteful.
Stuff like the unison in Never Enough, probably one of the most technical and difficult DT things to play, but works really well in the context of the song.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 27, 2016)

*One warning then I am banning people. We do not talk about leaked / pirated material on this site.

HeHasTheJazzHands: you're not a mod, use the report post feature and leave the moderation to us *


----------



## The Mirror (Jan 27, 2016)

Bucks said:


> Stuff like the unison in Never Enough, probably one of the most technical and difficult DT things to play, but works really well in the context of the song.



Blind Faith, that's all I can say about that.


----------



## Bucks (Jan 27, 2016)

The Mirror said:


> Blind Faith, that's all I can say about that.



Oh yeah, the solo and the unison on that is insane.
The whole of disc 1 of SDOIT is wicked. The great debate solo is prob my favorite JP solo, that legato passage...


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 27, 2016)

amen to those two songs


----------



## Herrick (Jan 28, 2016)

That song in the OP is all right. I didn't even know a new album was in the works so I looked it up and lo and behold, it's coming out tomorrow. That's a nice surprise. I hope it's good. 

I don't hear Rush or older Dream Theater in that track. Is it the overall lightness of the music that makes people think those things?


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 29, 2016)

Well this album is officially on Apple Music streaming so I've been listening to it nonstop. It's really, really good!


----------



## Lax (Jan 29, 2016)

Received mine, as I felt, its A+, as a fan of pink floyd, classical music, prog music, disney music...I'm just moved


----------



## Bucks (Jan 29, 2016)

Got my copy as well.
Difficult to give my overall feelings on the album on just one listen because it is ....ing massive!

But my initial reaction is really positive. I take it back what I said in previous posts about DT being on a set formula now, they really did something different on this one, and for the most part it seems to have worked really, really well.

This is a total James Labrie album, this is probably his best recorded performance ever.

Really fresh sounding, I always thought DT were much better when they were doing their prog/rock/pop thing rather than trying to be a cool metal band.

Three days is probably the best song DT have written in the last 15 years, easy.


----------



## Guthrielicious (Jan 29, 2016)

Bucks said:


> Got my copy as well.
> Difficult to give my overall feelings on the album on just one listen because it is ....ing massive!
> 
> But my initial reaction is really positive. I take it back what I said in previous posts about DT being on a set formula now, they really did something different on this one, and for the most part it seems to have worked really, really well.
> ...



Three Days is waaaaay too short! Jeez, I love the ending/last minutes. Really a stand-out when I heard it.


----------



## Bucks (Jan 29, 2016)

The ending is amazing isn't it!

The album reminds me a lot of the first disc of SDOIT, that more experimental vibe that they have been missing. There are some sections on this album which are just nuts, but put a big smile on my face.

I think this one will divide opinions, just like every DT album. But I think to appreciate this one you are really going to have to spend the time with it. Needs to be listened as a whole piece. There are no tracks that you can pull out and listen to individually really.


----------



## vividox (Jan 29, 2016)

Haven't even made it all the way through the first listen... but holy .... I am LOVING this. Really agree with the comments saying DT are better when they stick to the prog/rock/pop thing instead of trying to be a metal band. This is a great example of that. Holy .... holy .... holy ..... I am so ....ing stoked.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jan 29, 2016)

Got mine from iTunes last night, halfway through cd2 love it so far,
chessiness at it's best. It feels like Pink Floyd with DT's progressiveness.


----------



## eightsixboy (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm on my second listen through, its starting to grow on me, certain parts are awesome. But yes, cheezy in parts. Still very DT though.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 29, 2016)

hows the tunings? bit more traditional 6 string and 7s? or did they went down tune territory? with the whole rumour of the 8 string guitar JP I though there might be something here? as they spend usualy couple of years between albums.

speaking off (bit off topic) in a tread over the ernieball forums they confirm a possible jp 8 string for next year namm


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 29, 2016)

This is Dream Theater's "The Wall". The ending to A New Beginning is one of my favorite thing ever. The bass groove, the simple drum beat, a great JP solo, it all fit together so perfectly.


----------



## beneharris (Jan 29, 2016)

Wow, it is really good. I'm not used to listening to 2 & 3 minute Dream Theater songs. Even on SDOIT they were somewhat longer, more fleshed out songs, but it works really really well here. I'm impressed.


----------



## TGN (Jan 29, 2016)

I really like it. After a few listens there seems to be really good stuff. A Better Life, Three Days, Ravenskill, ...


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 29, 2016)

I was just listening to the songs that DT posted on their YouTube channel.
I will probably order the CD today. I really liked their last album a lot, so I am very curious about this new release.


----------



## esphil (Jan 29, 2016)

Just started listening to it a few minutes ago. Its pretty epic so far. I read in my guitar magazine that they are going to plan to play all 34 songs in a row during shows. It blows my mind if they are able to do that.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 29, 2016)

Did a review of the new album! While I like it, I find it has too many songs. They also fixed Mike's snare and kick, but screwed up the cymbals


----------



## The Mirror (Jan 29, 2016)

esphil said:


> Just started listening to it a few minutes ago. Its pretty epic so far. I read in my guitar magazine that they are going to plan to play all 34 songs in a row during shows. It blows my mind if they are able to do that.



Why shouldn't they? Together they are about 130 minutes long. Based on the "A Night With" concerts they regularly do, which take up to 4 hours, that should totally be possible.


----------



## mgh (Jan 29, 2016)

lewstherin006 said:


> Did a review of the new album! While I like it, I find it has too many songs. *They also fixed Mike's snare and kick,* but screwed up the cymbals



are you sure? sounds like Mike's snare is stuck on 127 no round robin setting to me!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 29, 2016)

Album is awesome, I'm extremely impressed. And yes this is going to take a lot of listens to all sink in. And James, wow, dude shines on this!


----------



## piggins411 (Jan 29, 2016)

Man you guys are getting me excited. Can't listen today but seriously pumped for this now


----------



## kamello (Jan 29, 2016)

are the lyrics too terrible? the concept seems cheesy as F_U_CK, and I would prefer to just ignore 'em since Im not a native speaker.


The lyrics in The Count of Tuscany for example, really took away from the experience of an otherwise awesome song for me


----------



## Bucks (Jan 29, 2016)

I think the lyrics are fine, no where near count of tuscany level of bad.
The story and concept is cheesy as ...., but it isn't taken to seriously. It's cliche but I actually had fun with it.

Listened to the album a couple times more now, I think this could be one of my favorite DT have done.
Can't get over how good James is, you can tell he had a blast making this album, and it shows because he is excellent, compared to the last few albums.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 29, 2016)

Bucks said:


> I think the lyrics are fine, no where near count of tuscany level of bad.
> The story and concept is cheesy as ...., but it isn't taken to seriously. It's cliche but I actually had fun with it.
> 
> Listened to the album a couple times more now, I think this could be one of my favorite DT have done.
> Can't get over how good James is, you can tell he had a blast making this album, and it shows because he is excellent, compared to the last few albums.



Hopefully he can match his performance for the live shows.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 29, 2016)

Y'all who didn't like Count of Tuscany are crazy. It may be cheesy, but it's the BEST kind of cheesy.


----------



## 7soundz (Jan 29, 2016)

James puts out a stunning performance on the album...He sounds very close to the Images and Words era. The guitar and keys are just out of this world...... "Our New World" makes me want to climb a horse and ride to the top of the highest mountain and thrust my fist into the air!!!! ...lol ok enough...


----------



## GraemeH (Jan 29, 2016)

Unfortunately Google play music are just sitting there with their fist up their arse being useless since it's still just sitting at "Pre-ordered" and these reviews are making me eager to hear it.

You'd think a computer could tell what day it is and just release it.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 29, 2016)

GraemeH said:


> Unfortunately Google play music are just sitting there with their fist up their arse being useless since it's still just sitting at "Pre-ordered" and these reviews are making me eager to hear it.
> 
> You'd think a computer could tell what day it is and just release it.



Possibly a dumb question, but is your computer's date accurate? I've had weird things like that where it was due to someone's computer being set a day behind by accident.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 29, 2016)

Pretty cool so far, especially Lord Nafaryus. Gotta wait until work is out to listen to the rest, but everything up to A Saviour In the Square is damn good.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 30, 2016)

The path that divides.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 30, 2016)

just a question to those of you who already got the album and listened to it: are there many songs where JP is playing a 7? low riffs ?


----------



## Bucks (Jan 30, 2016)

Santuzzo said:


> just a question to those of you who already got the album and listened to it: are there many songs where JP is playing a 7? low riffs ?



plenty of 7 string.
two of the songs with the 7 that stands out for me is The Path That Divides, and Ravenskill.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 30, 2016)

Bucks said:


> plenty of 7 string.
> two of the songs with the 7 that stands out for me is The Path That Divides, and Ravenskill.



awesome!

I should have order the CD yesterday, then I would have gotten it in the mail today. Now I gotta be patient until next week.


----------



## GraemeH (Jan 30, 2016)

wankerness said:


> Possibly a dumb question, but is your computer's date accurate? I've had weird things like that where it was due to someone's computer being set a day behind by accident.



Heh the issue turned out to be their side not ticking over the "Pre-ordered" status to the "Owned" status - I cancelled the pre-order and the "Buy" button showed up right away so I have it now at least.


----------



## Rock4ever (Jan 30, 2016)

There's this segment at 0:55 left in A Better Life that comes back towards the end of The X Aspect. It's awesome, gets about a minute and a half play in the entire album and I wish they could found a way to use it more.


----------



## thedonal (Jan 30, 2016)

Awww. This boy is getting excited.

A friend works for Warner UK and handles RoadRunner, so I may have a promo on the way.

I'm not sure I can wait though...


----------



## Volteau (Jan 30, 2016)

Xaios said:


> Y'all who didn't like Count of Tuscany are crazy. It may be cheesy, but it's the BEST kind of cheesy.



It's the Manchego of songs. I agree.

I kinda liked this album. I am scared, though, that they are gonna play the whole thing when I go see 'em in NYC-RCMH on April 23. I mean, it's an ok album, but I sure as hell do not want to go to a concert and see the whole album play out.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 30, 2016)

Volteau said:


> It's the Manchego of songs. I agree.
> 
> I kinda liked this album. I am scared, though, that they are gonna play the whole thing when I go see 'em in NYC-RCMH on April 23. I mean, it's an ok album, but I sure as hell do not want to go to a concert and see the whole album play out.



Then sell your tickets because that's what they're doing on this tour 

Funnily enough I'm considering getting tickets because they're doing the whole album and it is awesome...


----------



## Bucks (Jan 30, 2016)

Volteau said:


> It's the Manchego of songs. I agree.
> 
> I kinda liked this album. I am scared, though, that they are gonna play the whole thing when I go see 'em in NYC-RCMH on April 23. I mean, it's an ok album, but I sure as hell do not want to go to a concert and see the whole album play out.



DT have been pretty clear that the only thing they will be playing on this tour is this album. I wouldn't even expect an encore, this tour will be the astonishing and that only.

I'll be a Radio City, can't wait.


----------



## Volteau (Jan 30, 2016)

Bucks said:


> DT have been pretty clear that the only thing they will be playing on this tour is this album. I wouldn't even expect an encore, this tour will be the astonishing and that only.
> 
> I'll be a Radio City, can't wait.



I did not know that. Ah well, I'll fight through it


----------



## piggins411 (Jan 30, 2016)

I wish they'd come to Nashville. I went through like 10-15 years worth of tour dates once and never saw it. I'm not sure they've EVER come here


----------



## technomancer (Jan 30, 2016)

I can see why some fans aren't digging this as it's more prog and less metal, but IMHO this is absolutely awesome



Volteau said:


> I did not know that. Ah well, I'll fight through it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2016)

technomancer said:


> I can see why some fans aren't digging this as it's more prog and less metal, but IMHO this is absolutely awesome



Amen.


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 30, 2016)

Ya, this is the best thing in a long long long long long time from this band. Can't get enough of it where-as the last two albums I kinda had to force myself to listen more or less


----------



## chinnybob (Jan 30, 2016)

Digging the album so far, it definitely reminds me more of their earlier material. Also, LaBrie hasn't sounded this good for a looooong time.


----------



## Genome (Jan 30, 2016)

After my first listen I was very unsure about it - and I still have some issues with it (most likely because opera/musicals are really not my thing) but I've grown to love several parts already. And the better parts of it are absolutely streets ahead of Dream Theater and A Dramatic Turn of Events.

My main gripe is that the songs are too short, and end just as I am getting into them. The main culprit for this is A New Beginning, which has an absolutely amazing solo section and groove, and it inexplicably fades out... frustrating!


----------



## Duosphere (Jan 30, 2016)

Genome said:


> After my first listen I was very unsure about it - and I still have some issues with it (most likely because opera/musicals are really not my thing) but I've grown to love several parts already. And the better parts of it are absolutely streets ahead of Dream Theater and A Dramatic Turn of Events.
> 
> My main gripe is that the songs are too short, and end just as I am getting into them. The main culprit for this is A New Beginning, which has an absolutely amazing solo section and groove, and it inexplicably fades out... frustrating!



That's the magic of DT, you(we) never know what to expect, if they kept doing whatever people want, then it won't be their music anymore.Sometimes frustrating.........YES................but so awesome and with tons of personality!


----------



## posmaster (Jan 30, 2016)

It's got a little 2112 thematically, a little bit of "The Wall" in terms of the orchestration/arrangement/scope, and - stay with me here - Disney musicals.

The melody lines for a lot of the songs would not be out of place among those from Tangled or Frozen... and that's not a bad thing in my book for what they're trying to do.

But some of Petrucci's lyrics are really dire, too much telling and not showing, and way too often on the nose. Mostly forgivable though, but like George Lucas, he needs someone to edit them or reign him back a bit.


----------



## TheFightingCPA (Jan 30, 2016)

Bought the album yesterday but due to work I was unable to listen. Had some time this morning and heard Act 1 in full. OMFG. I IMMEDIATELY went to go buy tickets to their Mesa concert. I can't believe how amazing this is.


----------



## Genome (Jan 30, 2016)

Duosphere said:


> That's the magic of DT, you(we) never know what to expect, if they kept doing whatever people want, then it won't be their music anymore.Sometimes frustrating.........YES................but so awesome and with tons of personality!



Well, funnily enough, I felt like they had become a little bit predictable lately. I welcome this kind of effort, and I can feel myself getting into it more with every listen.


----------



## Rock4ever (Jan 30, 2016)

It's better than I originally gave it credit for.

The issue for me is vocals and keys are way into the forefront on this one, while the guitars, especially the rhythm sections seem pushed way to the back for much of the album.


----------



## piggins411 (Jan 30, 2016)

Finally got a chance to listen. I ....ing love this album. This is the album I've been waiting for from them for the last 6 years or so. Some great leads, and Labrie is fantastic. Really geeking out over here


----------



## DragonGuitar (Jan 30, 2016)

I love it. It's definitely a 'different' album, a little less heavy and more operatic or orchestral, but it works. It is a very strong album as far as JLB's vocals, the piano is very strong, the story is decent (though its a bit sappy. We want blood!) and the melodies are super catchy. Can't wait to see this live.


----------



## JSanta (Jan 31, 2016)

Anyone else hearing some Spock's Beard influence with the melodies and texturing? Reminds me a lot of Snow, which was/is a fantastic album. 

I have not enjoyed a new DT album this much since SFAM!


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 31, 2016)

I have not ordered the CD yet, but I will very soon.

Just one more question to those who had a listen already: are there many heavy songs on it that go more into metal territory?

That is one thing I loved about Train Of Thought, it was a very heavy album!


----------



## Bucks (Jan 31, 2016)

JSanta said:


> Anyone else hearing some Spock's Beard influence with the melodies and texturing? Reminds me a lot of Snow, which was/is a fantastic album.
> 
> I have not enjoyed a new DT album this much since SFAM!



Yeah I hear it. Also a load of Rush inspired stuff. 

The intro to A Life Left Behind is a nod to the Yes song, Tempus Fugit.
And one particular very Emerson, Lake and Palmer influenced section in the overture.

This is a DT album for the prog fans, definitely not a metal album. It is absolutely amazing what they have achieved with this, it's amazing.


----------



## JSanta (Jan 31, 2016)

Bucks said:


> Yeah I hear it. Also a load of Rush inspired stuff.
> 
> The intro to A Life Left Behind is a nod to the Yes song, Tempus Fugit.
> And one particular very Emerson, Lake and Palmer influenced section in the overture.
> ...



Exactly what I was thinking, but you did a far better job articulating my thoughts! I'm really glad to hear more of a prog influence. Lyrics are a bit cheesy, but the music, compositions, and textures are just superb. Never thought I'd like an album without MP as much as I do with this one.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 31, 2016)

Santuzzo said:


> I have not ordered the CD yet, but I will very soon.
> 
> Just one more question to those who had a listen already: are there many heavy songs on it that go more into metal territory?
> 
> That is one thing I loved about Train Of Thought, it was a very heavy album!



This is not like train of thought. Don't get me wrong there is heaviness sprinkled throughout but it is more sparse. It reminds me of older DT in that they can get heavy but by doing it more on occasion it has a greater impact. Which I personally love!


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 31, 2016)

The Pinch Harmonics in 'A Better Life' are the most glorious noise I have ever heard come from a guitar.


----------



## saminator (Jan 31, 2016)

Yeah... I think a more appropriate album title would be Scenes From A Musical...


----------



## wankerness (Jan 31, 2016)

What parts of it sound like a musical to you people saying things like that, and what musical? I didn't hear ANYTHING like that.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 31, 2016)

Apparently people nowadays confuse the term, "concept album," with, "musical." *shrugs*


----------



## DXL (Jan 31, 2016)

wankerness said:


> What parts of it sound like a musical to you people saying things like that, and what musical? I didn't hear ANYTHING like that.



I think Begin Again sounds straight out of a musical, and I think that's awesome. Definitely my favorite song off the album.

I actually think this might be my favorite Dream Theater album. I've always felt most of their albums have too many annoyances, whereas this one sounds extremely smooth and pleasant the whole way through.


----------



## Kwirk (Jan 31, 2016)

There are definitely musical qualities to the album. "The Answer", for example.


----------



## Genome (Jan 31, 2016)

wankerness said:


> What parts of it sound like a musical to you people saying things like that, and what musical? I didn't hear ANYTHING like that.



Some of it has an Andrew Lloyd-Webber vibe to me. It doesn't sound like specifically anything he has done but it has that kind of tone to it.

Petrucci even said Jesus Christ Superstar was an influence for this album.


----------



## ilyti (Jan 31, 2016)

DT goes broadway and somehow I don't mind. I've only listened to it once, because it's kind of a commitment. But I think I am going to like this very much.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 31, 2016)

I have only giving it couple of listents while working. I love it, much more than the two previous albums

I dont mind DT doing metal stuff. THis record is more prog rock based, and thats awesome, we would get the more metal side of DT on a next album so I dnt care.

nice melodies, James is way much better here than the previous albums, with a much cleaner voice trak too, not taht many effects (which i hated from the last two) 

agree that the guitar is a bit burried in the background for the most parts, but not a big issue.

So far I have only "locked" in my mind 3 songs, the rest feels a big mush of the same. I need to listen to the albums more in order to start identifying the songs for each others. This is something that I do like more of 6 degrees and Scenes from aMemory. Theres a more distinct songs, a bigger difference between tracks that makes them more unique of each others. Maybe is the amount of short tracks in here, or again I might need to listen more, but so far its a bit of a big mash up of tracks, hard to tell them apart so far.

I also didnt like the Overture and Finale of this opera album. Not really that strong, specially for a 2 CD album. 6Degrees was much much powerful. Even the opening track of the previous album seemed better than this


cant comment on the cheesiness of the lyrics since I never pay attention to them, maybe after I read them on the book lol

either way, its a great album


----------



## psycle_1 (Jan 31, 2016)

I haven't stopped listening to this album since Friday. At first I was very nervous because I didn't care for The Gift Of Music when it was released, but now after listening through both discs 5 times over (at least) I dig it, since it all fits in and makes sense.

This album a million times better than the snoozefest self titled. I did not care much for ADTOE either. But they have totally redeemed themselves in my eyes. Overall production and mix is great. That was one of the things that disappointed me on the self titled... Guitar tone was horrible, and the snare sounded like dirt. Granted this time the snare and bass drum sounds way too consistent for the most part on this album, they still sound good and fit the mix.

The biggest thing that helps this album is Labrie's singing. It's his best singing hands down in a long time. IMO it stands head and shoulders above everything else the band is doing, which it should since he's telling the story through his singing. His "whiney" vocals are very few and far between.

Lastly, there are some great choruses in there, my favorite being on "A Better Life" (Evangeline, you lived a life....). Man, the lyrics along with the music itself is so damn strong. It's been a long time since DT has done anything to invoke an emotional response from listening to their music. They did it multiple times across this album.

I've been listening to DT since hearing Pull Me Under when it was first released on the radio. This definitely ranks among their top albums in my book. All the songs are cohesive and gel very well together. Lyrics are strong, and there are hints of classic prog in there as well. Certain parts remind me of something you'd hear on an LTE album. Nothing is overplayed and excessive. Very cool. The album is a grand slam IMO.


----------



## vividox (Feb 1, 2016)

Absolutely loving the album and keep spinning it.

Favorites are Lord Nafaryus and Three Days.

Award for cheesiest lyric of the album goes to: "My music player / my music player".


----------



## wankerness (Feb 1, 2016)

The lyrics are the same brand of cheesy that's on SFAM. It's just lots of "I dedicate my life to set you free!" "I'll never let your memory die in vain!" harmless BS. They're dumb across the board, but there's nothing that stuck out to me like a sore thumb like "SHE WAS AN ORDINARY TEENAGE GIRL WITH A KIND AND ECCENTRIC LOVING FATHER AND EVERYONE THOUGHT HIGHLY OF HER" or whatever that really egregious section of "about to crash" was. They never distracted me from the music.


----------



## electriceye (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm having a *very* hard time getting through this album, frankly. All I envision is either a BWay show or a Cirque du Soleil performance. I find myself cringing quite a bit so far. I'm sorry, but this is some horrid sh*t. VERY disappointed. Glad I have the new Megadeth and Primal Fear to satisfy me.


----------



## electriceye (Feb 2, 2016)

wankerness said:


> What parts of it sound like a musical to you people saying things like that, and what musical? I didn't hear ANYTHING like that.



Seriously?? How about ALL of it? I completely agree with what he said.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 2, 2016)

electriceye said:


> I'm having a *very* hard time getting through this album, frankly. All I envision is either a BWay show or a Cirque du Soleil performance. I find myself cringing quite a bit so far. I'm sorry, but this is some horrid sh*t. VERY disappointed. Glad I have the new Megadeth and Primal Fear to satisfy me.



Im with this. SO boring.


----------



## GraemeH (Feb 2, 2016)

Managed to listen to it through 5 or 6 times now (hard to find >2 hours uninterrupted) and the overall effect of the album is far, far greater than I'd have thought from individual songs here or there. It really does become more than the sum of its parts once it all goes together and the "story", derivative and perfunctory as it sounds at first, carries the whole album a good bit higher.
My favourite overall album of theirs.

It doesn't sound like any instrument is too dominant (how often do you hear Myung in Dream Theater songs? But he's very clear here). The technical excellence seems to be purely serving the needs of the songs, not just because "we're Dream Theater, people want lots of wanking so let's just give them it."

And what about characters singing their dialogue, actions and thoughts aloud back and forth to each other _isn't_ musical-ey?


----------



## vividox (Feb 2, 2016)

electriceye said:


> I'm having a *very* hard time getting through this album, frankly. All I envision is either a BWay show or a Cirque du Soleil performance. I find myself cringing quite a bit so far. I'm sorry, but this is some horrid sh*t. VERY disappointed. Glad I have the new Megadeth and Primal Fear to satisfy me.


What's wrong with Broadway or Cirque de Soleil?


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 2, 2016)

this is definitely an album for the piano/key players. Lots of soft piano music, very keys/piano/orchestra driven.

That was one of the biggest complains of my keyboard player back in the day when we were on a DT cover band. He hated to play guitar sounds, to be the "second guitar". He was more happy playing piano or orchestra parts


----------



## wankerness (Feb 2, 2016)

electriceye said:


> Seriously?? How about ALL of it? I completely agree with what he said.



So basically, you can't answer either question? I see.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 2, 2016)

Kwirk said:


> There are definitely musical qualities to the album. "The Answer", for example.



What musical does that song sound like? It just sounds like a christian rock ballad to me. 

To the guy that said Begin Again, I can hear that in the first part, it sounds like the lead up recitative before a ballad or something. It then ends up just sounding like a power ballad before the bells at the end, though! I think the big crashy drums kind of preclude anything from sounding like a musical to me, so maybe that's it.

So yeah. Everyone keeps saying musical, but the only one anyone has brought up as sounding remotely similar is Jesus Christ Superstar!

I think it just sounds like a Dream Theater album. However, it's easily their best since SDOIT and maybe even SFAM. They managed to isolate the problem with their last several, which was MEMORABLE MELODIES. They're all over the place on here, and it's kind of exhilarating hearing them firing on all cylinders in that department again. The vocals are pretty much flawless here, even though I'm not the biggest Labrie fan. 

There's also all kinds of new stuff happening. Some of my favorite things on here are just some of the goofy little touches, like the all-out blastbeat at the very end of Three Days. The SONICS are far better than what I remember of the last few albums too, though. Like, the keyboard sound on the chorus on "When Your Time Has Come" is great vintage pre-Jordan Rudess sound, I love it! And all the real wind instruments, strings and choir really add to it instead of the nightmare that was the synth overture on SDOIT. 

So yeah, very good album. I'm still digesting it. I dunno how much I'll listen to it. The lyrics are cheesy as all heck as per usual, but I guess that was kind of the point this time, so good for them!



vividox said:


> What's wrong with Broadway or Cirque de Soleil?



NO DJENT!!! NO SICK RIFFS!!


----------



## Duosphere (Feb 3, 2016)

wankerness said:


> NO DJENT!!! NO SICK RIFFS!!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 3, 2016)

People complaining that it sounds like a musical make me want to actually buy a DT album for the first time since Train of Thought. I like theatrical metal. (Hurry up and release some new material, Shaolin Death Squad!)

People responding by saying stuff like "no it doesn't, it sounds like a Christian rock ballad," however, make me want to stay far, far away. 

What to do, what to do...


----------



## Duosphere (Feb 3, 2016)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> What to do, what to do...



Easy...

Take your own impressions no matter what people say


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 3, 2016)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> What to do, what to do...



go to spotify, give it a free listent and make your choice if you want to buy it or not


----------



## wankerness (Feb 3, 2016)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> People complaining that it sounds like a musical make me want to actually buy a DT album for the first time since Train of Thought. I like theatrical metal. (Hurry up and release some new material, Shaolin Death Squad!)
> 
> People responding by saying stuff like "no it doesn't, it sounds like a Christian rock ballad," however, make me want to stay far, far away.
> 
> What to do, what to do...



That particular song is along the lines of say, Spock Beard's "Snow." It's cheesy but endearing. There are plenty of Dream Theater-y tough songs too! I don't think it's overall much wimpier than SFAM, though I guess it has a smaller heavy to light ratio. I can't really imagine liking SFAM and not liking this, but apparently some people in this thread don't!

I am still going through it again, but I really don't think it sounds like a musical. If you are actually familiar with musicals, and are hoping for this to sound like them, you may be disappointed. FTR, some prog metal band song that DOES sound like a musical to me would be Pain of Salvation's "Dea Pecuniae" (aka the Mr. Money song).


----------



## sawtoothscream (Feb 3, 2016)

Listened to 2 songs so far, not bad but nothing amazing. Probably one of those albums that's best for long car rides when you can listen from start to finish.


----------



## electriceye (Feb 3, 2016)

vividox said:


> What's wrong with Broadway or Cirque de Soleil?



Certainly nothing. But I'm not exactly a fan of Broadway musicals (I do enjoy Broadway, but not THAT much) and CDS is good, too. But, frankly, I'm finding this music cringe-worthy even on a Broadway level. I honestly can't listen to it. I hate to say that, but that's how I feel. i can't even get through a full listen-through.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 3, 2016)

sawtoothscream said:


> Listened to 2 songs so far, not bad but nothing amazing. Probably one of those albums that's best for long car rides when you can listen from start to finish.



It works just fine in small bursts due to all the short songs, and each disc feels like a self-contained unit. You don't need to listen to it all at once, that would probably even make it feel like an endurance test!


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 3, 2016)

Had a listen, well, DT still isn't my thing. Next.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 3, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> Had a listen, well, DT still isn't my thing. Next.



"Next?" Who are you, Simon Cowell?


----------



## Double A (Feb 3, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> Had a listen, well, DT still isn't my thing. Next.


Obviously DT are great musicians and Petrucci is untouchable guitar wise but as a whole... this was just boring. Next indeed. lol

To me DT is a band that is "progressive" in the genre sense and not really progressive otherwise, which is fine for their fans, just not my thing.


----------



## Lax (Feb 3, 2016)

At least we can say that their albums range goes from pop to metal, plus the astonishing and the side projects like LTE.
I appreciate that 7s is the only place where people disliking this album just say "not the one for me" rather than "it's sh*t".

I'm not liking it because they worked hard to do it, but because it moves me, like hit by a sniper note on nearly each song rather than surrounded by the usual wall of sound.
Sometimes the voice, sometimes the orchestra, sometimes rudess and petrucci, I hear subtle and emotionnal licks that are beyond most people's creativity.

They needed this album in their discography and finding back inspirations from all their other albums + references like the wall + the little touches (queen/muse for nafarys i.e.) is just pure pleasure, my pants haven't been so wet since SDOIT (thought a lot of songs like honor the father, 12 step suite, in the presence of ennemies, tuscany, breaking all illusions and bridges in the sky...were astonishing )


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## vividox (Feb 3, 2016)

Did LaBrie dye his hair? He kind of looks like Rebecca Black in that video. 

Also, John Myung doesn't age.


----------



## Duosphere (Feb 3, 2016)

vividox said:


> Also, John Myung doesn't age.



Ancient Chinese formula + mouth shut


----------



## Double A (Feb 3, 2016)

I want to punch Mangini's drum set.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Feb 3, 2016)

Put 1:22-1:23 on a loop.


----------



## GraemeH (Feb 3, 2016)

Needs more LaBrie hand gesture interpretations of the song's lyrics.


----------



## piggins411 (Feb 3, 2016)

The story is up here if you wanna read it. It's cheesy, but honestly not terrible. Although the comments seem to disagree 

https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...eam_theaters_new_conceptual_double_album.html


----------



## horacexgrant (Feb 3, 2016)

Duosphere said:


> Ancient Chinese formula + mouth shut



your ignorance is showing


----------



## Double A (Feb 3, 2016)

piggins411 said:


> The story is up here if you wanna read it. It's cheesy, but honestly not terrible. Although the comments seem to disagree
> 
> https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...eam_theaters_new_conceptual_double_album.html


It seems like extremely bad YA fantasy. Good show.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 3, 2016)

Such glorious mountains of cheese.


----------



## Duosphere (Feb 3, 2016)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Such glorious mountains of cheese.



Maybe such glorious mountains of "Butterscotch"?


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 3, 2016)

I kind of dig the album. It may not be the most stellar of theirs, musically, but considering how in-depth the story is, I can't say I'm surprised that the music almost feels like it's taken the backseat, at times.

Regardless, these guys will always have my respect. At this point in their career, it's definitely not an easy type of album to tackle, especially with the amount of detail that's been put into it.

Three Days and Moment of Betrayal are so far my favorite tracks.


----------



## vividox (Feb 4, 2016)

Slunk Dragon said:


> I kind of dig the album. It may not be the most stellar of theirs, musically, but considering how in-depth the story is, I can't say I'm surprised that the music almost feels like it's taken the backseat, at times.


I completely disagree with this. I think the music is at the very forefront. In fact, I'd say this is the most musical thing they've written in a long, long time. The story is there as a structure, but it seems like a catalyst for the emotions brought to life by the music rather than main entree. No, the music is not anywhere close to the backseat. The music isn't even in the front seat, it's in the police escort four cars ahead.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 4, 2016)

vividox said:


> I completely disagree with this. I think the music is at the very forefront. In fact, I'd say this is the most musical thing they've written in a long, long time. The story is there as a structure, but it seems like a catalyst for the emotions brought to life by the music rather than main entree. No, the music is not anywhere close to the backseat. The music isn't even in the front seat, it's in the police escort four cars ahead.



Agreed, this time they actually put work into songwriting and melodies instead of stuff like the S/T and Systematic Chaos where it was just a bunch of SICK RIFFS and endless solos which went in one ear and out the other. The amount of musical writing that has to be done on a whole ton of songs with short or nonexistent solo sections I'd say is a lot more than a few long songs where they can just repeat riffs for a couple minutes while people solo.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 4, 2016)

wankerness said:


> Agreed, this time they actually put work into songwriting and melodies instead of stuff like the S/T and Systematic Chaos where it was just a bunch of SICK RIFFS and endless solos which went in one ear and out the other. The amount of musical writing that has to be done on a whole ton of songs with short or nonexistent solo sections I'd say is a lot more than a few long songs where they can just repeat riffs for a couple minutes while people solo.



So am I literally the only person that liked the last album


----------



## wankerness (Feb 4, 2016)

I didn't DISLIKE it, it just wasn't very memorable. I've never disliked any of their albums other than Octavarium, I just haven't really cared about any of them since Train of Thought. This new one seems like it might break the trend, cause I really liked it on both listens.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Feb 4, 2016)

wankerness said:


> I didn't DISLIKE it, it just wasn't very memorable. I've never disliked any of their albums other than Octavarium, I just haven't really cared about any of them since Train of Thought. This new one seems like it might break the trend, cause I really liked it on both listens.



Whats your problem with Octavarium? The song Octavarium has to be one of their best ever and the rest of the album has some great stuff as well. Every song being in a different key is a pretty cool concept too.


----------



## mgh (Feb 4, 2016)

technomancer said:


> So am I literally the only person that liked the last album



no i liked it too!
this one is growing on me the more I listen. I think I still can't quite decide whether the main epic theme is strong enough or a bit cliched. Some of the musical motifs are a bit cliched eg the quasi-honky tonk piano, the LaBrie vocal phrases and the 'sinister' riff that Petrucci has been playing with minor variations since 'A Nightmare to Remember' but I suppose at this age they aren't going to be doing too much new.
i just feel it possibly needed a bit more tricksy prog a la the prologue to balance the saccharine of the pop-prog elsewhere...


----------



## TheTrooper (Feb 4, 2016)

technomancer said:


> So am I literally the only person that liked the last album



Nope, I really dug Dream Theater too.
My least-favorite is ToT, but just because they wanted to "push" the metal side. (I really like the album, just less than the other ones)

Definetly in love with The Astonishing.
Few albums give me the chills while listening; this is one of 'em.


----------



## mgh (Feb 4, 2016)

mgh said:


> no i liked it too!
> this one is growing on me the more I listen. I think I still can't quite decide whether the main epic theme is strong enough or a bit cliched. Some of the musical motifs are a bit cliched eg the quasi-honky tonk piano, the LaBrie vocal phrases and the 'sinister' riff that Petrucci has been playing with minor variations since 'A Nightmare to Remember' but I suppose at this age they aren't going to be doing too much new.
> i just feel it possibly needed a bit more tricksy prog a la the prologue to balance the saccharine of the pop-prog elsewhere...



Like, A Tempting Offer is almost an example of the perfect short-format prog song - great nod to Yes in the opening, good mix of heavy/melody, again some nice proggy touches in the middle. Not quite enough of the pieces balance that out.


----------



## vividox (Feb 4, 2016)

technomancer said:


> So am I literally the only person that liked the last album


I liked Self-Titled well enough, but it's hard to distinguish S/T, ADTOE, BC&SL, and Systematic Chaos. They all kind of did the same thing and melt together.


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 4, 2016)

mgh said:


> i just feel it possibly needed a bit more tricksy prog a la the prologue to balance the saccharine of the pop-prog elsewhere...



agree here. One of the things I always love about them is they always went to the two extremes (heavy, fast, and slow, pretty) on the same album, even on one song. Sometimes depending of the album that balance leaned towards one side more than the other. but in this new album it kinda just stays on the pop-prog-rock and balads a bit too much.

SFAM and 6Degrees (just to mention the "whole concept albums") and even if you whish Octavarium song and A Change of Seasons (as looong songs). You can easily identify each section of the album. An intro, instrumental technical song, a rock-prog song, a full-on soft balad, a "heavy" song, a "soft" song, a different from the rest, outro/finale, ect ect.

With this new album, every song seems to land on the same-ish category. They all in the mayority stays on the pop/rock/prog side of things with a hint of soft balad. Dont get me wrong, nothing bad about it, its just needs something "different" to balance it.

To put it in this way. If I play the album on the background while Im doing some work, and at any given point I say "stop", I cant figure it out at what point of the 2 albums I am (with exception of the 4 songs I have locked in my head that stands out the most and I like the most). Everything seems to me like a big mashup of songs, all too similar (same thing happened with the latest "concept album" of Periphery). Maybe all this has to do with the storyline. As being English my second language Ive never pay attention to lyrics, I always listen to the vocal melodies instead of the words. But imo if they grabed the best out of this two records and reduced to one album they could had an amazing release, one of the best work, but as being flooded with "transition/fill songs" to be able to tell the story, the album doesnt stands out for me as 6Degrees kinda album did


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 4, 2016)

Not feeling the new album. I gave it a listen, but found my interest drifting away often. I can see how some people dig it, but its not for me.


----------



## lemeker (Feb 5, 2016)

ArtDecade said:


> Not feeling the new album. I gave it a listen, but found my interest drifting away often. I can see how some people dig it, but its not for me.




I agree. It's not that it's a bad album by any means, there is some really great music on it but there's something about it that I just can't put my finger on. Kinda the same way I feel about Systematic Chaos.


----------



## Lax (Feb 5, 2016)

Listening after listening, I just dig more and more this album 
These guys have the gift of music and it's the fanbase that is taking the path that divides !
I really feel that the fact that "metal" is 5-10 minutes over 130 is annoying a lot of people, but we cannot say "they aren't renewing" and now "wtf is this album ?", it's just another different one, with inspirations from past (theirs and others).
My favorites were SDOIT and Scenes, I have now my holy trinity of concept albums (+ change of seasons & the 12 steps suite, & octavarium, & illumination theory...)


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Feb 5, 2016)

I have always loved the instrumental and melodic aspects of their music. Obviously they're all extremely talented musicians, but as a lyricist John doesn't do much for me  it kind of gives me hope because it shows that he's still human. Regardless, his lyrics to me, with a few exceptions, have been fairly cringe worthy. It's like he never got the "show don't tell" memo in high school and that no one reads over his songs beforehand and says "hey, how about cutting this out? Or saying it in a more concise and impactful way?" Bottom line is, imho, the lyrics always feel like rough drafts.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 5, 2016)

It does seem like there's an inverse correlation here between how much people like the album and how good their English is  I'm the outlier, because I am capable of totally ignoring lyrics 95% of the time!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 5, 2016)

wankerness said:


> It does seem like there's an inverse correlation here between how much people like the album and how good their English is  I'm the outlier, because I am capable of totally ignoring lyrics 95% of the time!



 nope


----------



## Duosphere (Feb 5, 2016)

Lyrics?!
I only hear...............notes 

That reminds me a funny story that happened like a decade agne friend of a friend mentioned he didn't like instrumental music.99% of bands he used to like had lyrics in English and, as I knew he didn't speak English, I said instrumental music was the only thing he liked cause, as he couldn't understand a word, he was only hearing notes, lyrics were only sound.If you guys could see his face, it was the biggest  ever


----------



## wankerness (Feb 5, 2016)

Duosphere said:


> Lyrics?!
> I only hear...............notes
> 
> That reminds me a funny story that happened like a decade agne friend of a friend mentioned he didn't like instrumental music.99% of bands he used to like had lyrics in English and, as I knew he didn't speak English, I said instrumental music was the only thing he liked cause, as he couldn't understand a word, he was only hearing notes, lyrics were only sound.If you guys could see his face, it was the biggest  ever



That's kind of true, though the sound of vocals with words (even if you can't understand any of them) is quite different from the sound of vocals that are just going "ooooo" or whatever, and both are a sound that's not going to happen in pure instrumental music (though the erhu comes close!). Thus, I can understand someone still preferring music have lyrics even if they can't understand any of it.


----------



## GraemeH (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't usually care about lyrics since even meaningless banal words can sound epic in the right musical context, but I _do_ want to reach for the mute button just for the "I will give him a better life/I swore this vow to my dying wife/sure, she would not survive" section.

You can't be much more utilitarian and un-poetic in your prose than that.


----------



## Duosphere (Feb 5, 2016)

wankerness said:


> That's kind of true, though the sound of vocals with words (even if you can't understand any of them) is quite different from the sound of vocals that are just going "ooooo" or whatever, and both are a sound that's not going to happen in pure instrumental music (though the erhu comes close!). Thus, I can understand someone still preferring music have lyrics even if they can't understand any of it.



If you can't understand what you are listening, you'll only listen "oooo" and "aaahhh" but with different letters(sounds), still they are only notes without any meaning.Let's assume you don't understand Mandarim, listen to a Chinese song with lyrics, they'll sound like notes, voice will sound just like a guitar with a very strong wah.That's a really cool thing when you think about it.


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 5, 2016)

Duosphere said:


> If you can't understand what you are listening, you'll only listen "oooo" and "aaahhh" but with different letters(sounds), still they are only notes without any meaning.Let's assume you don't understand Mandarim, listen to a Chinese song with lyrics, they'll sound like notes, voice will sound just like a guitar with a very strong wah.That's a really cool thing when you think about it.



Given that we have an entire part of the brain dedicated just to processing speech, I think the difference between instrumental and vocal music is substantial regardless of language. For example, in a factory full of machines making a million different noises all blending together, your ears would immediately react if you heard someone coughing in the middle of it all. I mean, you can even tell one person from another by just hearing them breathe through their nose. Don't think there's anything our ears are more finely tuned for than the sound of other humans.


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 5, 2016)

Duosphere said:


> voice will sound just like a guitar with a very strong wah.That's a really cool thing when you think about it.



just like the school teacher in Peanuts


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Feb 6, 2016)

I've been digesting this album in this past week. I absolutely love it. As a huge power metal fan, the sheer cheesiness of the lyrics and story is just lovely. Literally can't stop listening to it. Ravenskill and The path that divides are defnitely the best songs.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 6, 2016)

Listened to it again today, still loving it


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Feb 6, 2016)

Jp's new rig for the tour.


----------



## Duosphere (Feb 6, 2016)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Jp's new rig for the tour.



As always................. 
If I can remember all his other rigs, this is probably the smallest one even with a backup of everything.
That amp delivers so many tones that he doesn't need any other amp.
Mesa looks beautiful, hot and.............................evil


----------



## ihunda (Feb 6, 2016)

Why the 20/20 power amps? Monitors?


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Feb 7, 2016)

Duosphere said:


> As always.................
> If I can remember all his other rigs, this is probably the smallest one even with a backup of everything.
> That amp delivers so many tones that he doesn't need any other amp.
> Mesa looks beautiful, hot and.............................evil


It has definitely scaled down over the years.


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 7, 2016)

ihunda said:


> Why the 20/20 power amps? Monitors?



yup




MESA Boogie said:


> Entire signal chain:
> Ernie Ball Music Man Guitar(Majesty/ JP 15/ JP 16)> TRS Cable to Framtone A/B Box
> A/B box Piezo OUT> ISO Transformer > TC Electronic BodyRez pedal > Acoustic signal DI to FOH > PA and Monitors
> A/B Box Magnetic OUT >
> ...


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 10, 2016)

I listened to the new album twice so far, and so far I really like it.
I think I liked the previous album more, but this also is awesome, even though I was hoping for a heavier album (like ToT).
Obviously I will need to listen to this many more times ...
But some of my thoughts so far: I love the drum sound on the album, I also like Rudess on it, and of course Petrucci's riffing and leads are amazing! 
One of my favorites definitely is his leads on A Savior In The Square. so melodic!


----------



## Rolanthas (Feb 11, 2016)

I've been trying to like it for a week now, feel like I gave it a fair shot, and it just doesn't do it for me. DT are of course free to do whatever they feel like, but this is just too much cheese and grandiosity for me. 

I'll come back to the album at points probably, but yeah enough for now.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 11, 2016)

Santuzzo said:


> One of my favorites definitely is his leads on A Savior In The Square. so melodic!



YES! I love this song. A 4 minute song that does a pretty darn good job of showing all DT is capable of from melodic to heavy and everything in between.

I think this song and Our New World are my favorites.


----------



## Veldar (Feb 14, 2016)

Did anyone see Anthony Fantano's video on it  Dude's not a fan.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 15, 2016)

Who's Anthony Fantano and what does his opinion matter? Google search just suggests he's a youtube ho. I might watch that video if it's amusing.


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 15, 2016)

Veldar said:


> Did anyone see Anthony Fantano's video on it  Dude's not a fan.


Fantano doesn't like any modern prog metal, all he had to say about the new The Dear Hunter record was "more overproduced indie prog, yaaaaay" 

And also, is there any particular reason for why guys like Petrucci use the Axe-FX XL? Doesn't the XL only enable you to store more stuff on it? And I'm pretty sure that Petrucci only uses it as an effects processor, is he really maxing it out?


----------



## DXL (Feb 15, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> Fantano doesn't like any modern prog metal, all he had to say about the new The Dear Hunter record was "more overproduced indie prog, yaaaaay"



I remember when he gave The Raven That Refused To Sing a 5/10 and people were furious.


----------



## Kwirk (Feb 16, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> Fantano doesn't like any modern prog metal, all he had to say about the new The Dear Hunter record was "more overproduced indie prog, yaaaaay"
> 
> And also, is there any particular reason for why guys like Petrucci use the Axe-FX XL? Doesn't the XL only enable you to store more stuff on it? And I'm pretty sure that Petrucci only uses it as an effects processor, is he really maxing it out?


Probably Fractal just pushing the latest thing.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 16, 2016)

Ugh. This is awful. Whose idea was it to throw sound library audience noise under the music?



And the concept... Oh good, now we have MORE suburban white teenager fantasy realm music. Maybe the NOMACS aren't such a bad idea. Kidding aside, art is a statement. Of all the problems in the world, the one that DT chooses to call attention to is censorship and consequent decline of music appreciation, and the entity to which they attribute this issue is a fictional totalitarian North American government. So what, are we supposed to rise up against Obama or the Supreme Court to reclaim our music? The whole thing seems very misguided. A handful of people are comparing The Astonishing to Rush's 2112, which is accurate because 2112 is also music forewarning censorship in a totalitarian society, dreamt up by affluent suburban fantasy nerds who have never had to suffer censorship or oppression in their lives. (I say this as a Rush fan.) Whose fault is it? THE MAN, naturally. In my opinion, Frank Zappa discussed these issues of social imbalance/injustice and censorship in a much more informed manner in Joe's Garage (a 2-hour rock opera), pinning the blame of music's decline and censorship on government (and yes, he eventually faced off with censors), but also on the music business (as well as ideological charlatans and hypocritical prudes).

Dong Work for Yuda


The thing that is at the heart of this is how we value music as a society. Specifically, should music be monetized? Should it be a product? Because that mentality creates privileges, pushes artists out of the market, and narrows the formats and repertoire available to the listener.

Dave Grohl touched upon this a couple of years ago, although I'm not sure whether he was thinking of the music industry quite in those terms. This is a criticism of American Idol:



> I don&#8217;t want my kid to think that the only way you can be a musician is to stand in line at a song contest audition, and then wind up having a bazillionaire tell you you&#8217;re not a good singer. Don&#8217;t get me started. To me, that&#8217;s not what music&#8217;s about. It&#8217;s destroying the next generation of musicians! Musicians should go to a yard sale and buy an old f&#8212;ing drum set and get in their garage and just suck. And get their friends to come in and they&#8217;ll suck, too. And then they&#8217;ll f&#8212;ing start playing and they&#8217;ll have the best time they&#8217;ve ever had in their lives and then all of a sudden they&#8217;ll becoming Nirvana. Because that&#8217;s exactly what happened with Nirvana. That can happen again! You don&#8217;t need a f&#8212;ing computer or the Internet or 'The Voice' or 'American Idol.'


Anyway, I don't think that DT is saying anything with this album&#8212;it's a poorly formed and dangerously uncritical work about a problem that does not exist in the capacity that it is imagined in the context of The Astonishing's narrative framework. How about music that puts a finger on real problems? We Insist! Max Roach's Freedom Now Suite is a concept album from 1960 that still has resonance and relevancy in 2016, 56 years later. That's a powerful concept there, and there's not a single hobbit in the entire thing.



There is plenty to talk about in today's world, and Dream Theater is either ignorant or silent about those current affairs. The Astonishing strikes me as musical fluff that, in its refusal to take risks, will do more to encourage censorship and hegemony than to raise awareness for or prevent it.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 16, 2016)

Alternatively, you could just ignore the lyrics and enjoy the album for its many, many virtues 

Dream Theater lyrics never warrant that level of scrutiny, it's like expecting Andrew WK to make important social statements. (though at least he doesn't even try)


----------



## technomancer (Feb 16, 2016)

wankerness said:


> Alternatively, you could just ignore the lyrics and enjoy the album for its many, many virtues
> 
> Dream Theater lyrics never warrant that level of scrutiny, it's like expecting Andrew WK to make important social statements. (though at least he doesn't even try)



Or accept that not everything is meant to be some huge allegory that demands action in the real world.. sometimes a story is just a fvcking story


----------



## Duosphere (Feb 16, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Or accept that not everything is meant to be some huge allegory that demands action in the real world.. sometimes a story is just a fvcking story



Yep, seems like some "people just don't have the time for music any more", they simply can't turn off the lights(and all gadgets around them) and enjoy it.Nothing wrong about analyzing stuff that much but it's wrong when it doesn't allow you to enjoy it, balance is always good.
I really don't think DT wants to change anything with this album, like technomancer pointed out it's just a story.


----------



## vividox (Feb 16, 2016)

That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 16, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Or accept that not everything is meant to be some huge allegory that demands action in the real world.. sometimes a story is just a fvcking story



To be fair, he's giving the lyrics (and the band) far more attention and credit than those of us who just kind of ignore them/think of them as being silly. He really thought about the album and must be a superfan. I guess this just goes to show that Dream Theater works best when you don't speak English very well.


----------



## Lax (Feb 17, 2016)

Sure DT fans are not casual metalhead "me likey or not", but how fun it is to see each other fighting for each release !
"Not enough metal, too metal, too much religious meanings, dull lyrics, too much shred fapping, too simple..."
The only way they have to please everybody is to release 20 albums and let each other decide, I'm sure some people have only falling into infinity in their car because they never knew of another album (we are the solid base that listens to everything they do).
(This statement is maybe stronger in europe, because DT is I hope better known in USA)


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 17, 2016)

the more I listent to it, the more I like some songs, and the more I get bored and over the rest.

now this is something funny it happened to me:

at one point I was like "uhg, enough soapy slow song, *next*, slow piano intro...*next* another slow piano intro... *next* slow orchestra music... *next* slow piano intro... *next* weird robot sounds.... *next* bad audio post of people working metal parts and marching song intro... *next* finally something different (but song latter becomes soft balad song (but one of my favourites).....*next* piano intro with seaguls ....*next* another slow piano intro.....*next* another sad piano intro (latter changes, but still a soft piano intro).....*next* weird robot sounds track......*next* another soft piano intro....*next* finally something different

I couldnt believe it when I was pressing *skip* every time lol 


I could grab the best songs out of the two, pile them on just one album lenght, and trow away the rest. THAT could be a masterpiece, but not these two whole albums

maybe I need a good time off. Ive been listening the albums non stop on my car as I like to leave the Cds there for a few runs each as Im bored of my other Cds


----------



## Duosphere (Feb 17, 2016)

Lax said:


> Sure DT fans are not casual metalhead "me likey or not", but how fun it is to see each other fighting for each release !
> "Not enough metal, too metal, too much religious meanings, dull lyrics, too much shred fapping, too simple..."
> The only way they have to please everybody is to release 20 albums and let each other decide, I'm sure some people have only falling into infinity in their car because they never knew of another album (we are the solid base that listens to everything they do).
> (This statement is maybe stronger in europe, because DT is I hope better known in USA)



Just like with anything, there will be people who like it, hate it or don't care about it.
Dream Theater never delivered what their fans wanted which would turn their music into their fans music, they always delivered what they wanted, the proof of it is each album sounds different, their influences keep changing as their tastes too, they could keep releasing I&W over and over but not, they follow their own needs.We all should applaud a band like that, in the era of people who have no time to enjoy the most simple things in life(which are the best ones), they released a 34 songs album which each song is part of a story.What band(s) is(are) doing that type of thing?Which ones have the balls to follow their own needs 100% after 30 years on the road?Dream Theater still feels excited about making music, it's obviously not about the money, it's about passion.
I'm so happy that a band that became my favorite band in 1994 still releases albums I have no clue how they will be, Dream Theater should mean.....................Surprise!


----------



## The Mirror (Feb 17, 2016)

So. After finally listening to it, there are a few things I have to say.

First. This record is fantastic. It is much more melodic and song oriented than most DT records after Scenes. In fact it might be my favourite DT record since Scenes. 

But I also see a big missed chance in this one: The character are all sung by LaBrie

Now don't get me wrong. The Astonishing is a fantastic achievement by LaBrie. In fact his Nefaryus is probably the best I heard from him since Voices.

But on the other hand this whole thing has been built up as some sort of musical and thus I just don't get, why DT didn't think about calling some friends in the music business and make it a full out play with different singers.

As I said, I like LaBrie, but when hearing him voicing Faythe it just sounds wrong. In my head, while hearing the record, I always thought about stuff like "Hey. Anneke Van Giersbergen would be great in that role", or "Damn. Michael Eriksen is a great voice for Arhys". 

I can understand that the whole thing is, after all, a DT record and maybe LaBrie wouldn't want to be just a minor role in it or whatever. But still all these characters sung only by him are wrong, imho.

So after all as of now I would probably give it a 4/5 or whatever, with that last step being a full blown Prog-Metal-Musical for a full score. 

Oh, and yes. I really didn't care for the "story". It's your everyday YoungAdult stuff and frankly, it doesn't bother me at all. Yeah, they could have made a greater topic, yeah it couldn't be just jumping on that trend wagon, but hell. Nefaryus is so damn over-the-top amazing, that I just don't bother.


----------



## Lax (Feb 17, 2016)

I thought of it, and I have the feeling that multiple singers would have been the catalyst of the cheese factor, adding the last piece of a disney like interaction.
Only from my point of view, I like the fact that JLB sang alone, and we can sing their song without looking like a 40 years old lion's king fanboy 

I know I talk a lot about Disney, but I felt lion's king vibe in the overture, aladin's sometimes, the aristocats at the end of three days XD And it was pleasant


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 17, 2016)

altough this record is pretty melodic, soft, very piano/orchestra oriented with a lot of soft ballads and pop-rock-prog. Which is still awesome. Think about what the next record would be. They always change their "theme" with each release, so I bet the next one would be pretty evil.

This is what I love about them, they are soo diverse on their music and albums. Whatever mood you are feeling they have an album for it


----------



## scrub (Feb 17, 2016)

The Mirror said:


> So. After finally listening to it, there are a few things I have to say.
> 
> First. This record is fantastic. It is much more melodic and song oriented than most DT records after Scenes. In fact it might be my favourite DT record since Scenes.
> 
> ...



Petrucci was on Eddie Trunk's sirius show and mentioned having other singers. Labrie wasn't ok with it.


----------



## DLG (Feb 17, 2016)

wankerness said:


> Alternatively, you could just ignore the lyrics and enjoy the album for its many, many virtues
> 
> Dream Theater lyrics never warrant that level of scrutiny, it's like expecting Andrew WK to make important social statements. (though at least he doesn't even try)



Kevin Moore and Myung wrote great lyrics on their early releases.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 17, 2016)

DLG said:


> Kevin Moore and Myung wrote great lyrics on their early releases.



Yeah, but those days have been gone for almost 20 years now!

RE: Labrie doing other characters, I wasn't really paying attention to the lyrics, but is there any of that heinous stuff he did like on "Home" where he's trying to do a woman voice? If that happened, I thankfully didn't notice.


----------



## vividox (Feb 17, 2016)

wankerness said:


> To be fair, he's giving the lyrics (and the band) far more attention and credit than those of us who just kind of ignore them/think of them as being silly. He really thought about the album and must be a superfan. I guess this just goes to show that Dream Theater works best when you don't speak English very well.


I don't know how much I buy that. The premise of the story is clearly "Several hundred years into a dystopian future...". That pretty much makes any kind of an activist/agenda argument a non-starter.


----------



## The Mirror (Feb 17, 2016)

wankerness said:


> RE: Labrie doing other characters, I wasn't really paying attention to the lyrics, but is there any of that heinous stuff he did like on "Home" where he's trying to do a woman voice? If that happened, I thankfully didn't notice.



See. That's why I'd really love to have guest-singers. At least for the female parts. 

He tried to voice in fact two women on the record. The young daughter of the Emperor and his wife. 

In short: It didn't work.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 17, 2016)

Funny how some releases are so overanalysed. In my days, young ones, you could have only two outcomes ".... yeah" or "What's that .... ?"


----------



## The Mirror (Feb 17, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> Funny how some releases are so overanalysed. In my days, young ones, you could have only two outcomes ".... yeah" or "What's that .... ?"



If one band gets analysed it's Dream Theater. Hell, their songs are even used as examples in musicology.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 17, 2016)

The Mirror said:


> Hell, their songs are even used as examples in musicology.


 
I can actually attest to that 

I still haven't listened to the album all the way through yet, meanwhile, I'm momentarily about to grab tickets to the Radio City show in NYC....


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 17, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> Funny how some releases are so overanalysed. In my days, young ones, you could have only two outcomes ".... yeah" or "What's that .... ?"



back in the day I remember when people were bitching all over the place over how "commercial" and "sell out" Falling Into Infinity was, and the whole "thats not DT blah blah". Today that album can be one of their "classics" 

Same with Train of Though, now everyone Loves it


----------



## Duosphere (Feb 17, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> back in the day I remember when people were bitching all over the place over how "commercial" and "sell out" Falling Into Infinity was, and the whole "thats not DT blah blah".



Yep I remember that, and I remember I thought "Gosh this world is crowded by brainless people!", I wasn't wrong at all


----------



## DLG (Feb 17, 2016)

FII has some very ....ty radio-bait songs (You Not Me, Hollow Years), but overall it was a very natural progression for them after Awake. 

Much more natural than everything that came later.


----------



## Kwirk (Feb 17, 2016)

DLG said:


> FII has some very ....ty radio-bait songs (You Not Me, Hollow Years), but overall it was a very natural progression for them after Awake.
> 
> Much more natural than everything that came later.



Hollow Years is my jam


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Feb 18, 2016)

Kwirk said:


> Hollow Years is my jam


Right? Specially the Budokan version.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 18, 2016)

The Mirror said:


> If one band gets analysed it's Dream Theater. Hell, their songs are even used as examples in musicology.



Source? I suspect you are using the wrong word here. Musicology largely involves the history of music, historic performance practice, that kind of thing. You can look at the table of contents from back issues of The Journal of Musicology to get an idea of what the field is about. Here's a year's worth of that journal:

Vol. 32 No. 1, Winter 2015
Vol. 32 No. 2, Spring 2015
Vol. 32 No. 3, Summer 2015
Vol. 32 No. 4, Fall 2015

Basically a lot of stuff about the history of music long before your great great great grandparents were little more than a twinkle in the milkman's eye. Discussions on notation in European music of the middle ages, rhetoric in the music of the high Baroque period,  how 19th century Viennese homosexual culture and gay code words manifest in Franz Schubert's music, that kind of thing. I don't think you mean musicology, though a musicologist could potentially talk about historic continuity and development in progressive rock since the late 1960s, and Dream Theater could be mentioned in that context. An ethnomusicologist might look at the concert culture of Dream Theater, or even discuss lyrical themes in The Astonishing in comparison to 2112 and Joe's Garage, which I mentioned before. However, an ethnomusicologist is just as, if not more, likely to discuss the paradigm of disenfranchisement in Juggalo subculture and the role of Insane Clown Posse in the formation of cultural cohorts (with figures comparing Faygo sales in relation to quarters during which ICP is touring), so I don't think DT would be singled out in either musicology or ethnomusicology because they are "analyzable." All music can be analyzed, after all. (There's an article that bridges the gap between historical musicology and ethnomusicology, discussing the influence of the 20th century Early Music movement on popular music. This is absolutely applicable to metal with a medievalist/Baroque bent, including Dream Theater, Yngwie Malmsteen, Rhapsody, Van Halen, AC/DC, Randy Rhodes, so on and so forth. Check it out: Elizabeth Upton - Concepts of Authenticity in Early Music and Popular Music Communities)

I'm guessing what you mean is that Dream Theater has been featured in academic music theory publications. Music theory looks at the actual structural elements of music and tries to create descriptive and/or predictive models of a repertoire. Check out a couple of articles typifying popular music studies in music theory:

Gilad Cohen - Expansive Form in Pink Floyd's "Dogs"
David Heetderks - Hipster Harmony: The Hybrid Syntax of Seventh Chords in Post-Millenial Rock

As for Dream Theater, all I've been able to find so far is a PhD thesis and an article by the same author, Richard McCandless.

MTO 19.2: McCandless, Metal as a Gradual Process

http://diginole.lib.fsu.edu/islandora/object/fsu:180880/datastream/PDF/view

That's not surprising, really. Dream Theater is a highly visible band representing the current incarnation (or at least a recently canonized incarnation) of an important popular music tradition. They lend themselves to analysis because they are a recognized name that embodies some very typical traits of progressive metal. If I mention "prog metal," you're going to think "Dream Theater," just like if I mention disco, you're going to think "Bee Gees." I'm actually surprised that more hasn't been written on DT, as far as I can see (and McCandless mentions this void in popular music scholarship in the introduction to his thesis). Complexity and outlying practices are interesting case studies in music theory, but that doesn't preclude analysis of structures that are so typical that they might initially be taken for granted or described as mundane. For example, here is an article on repetition in EDM.

If you're talking about something along these lines that I haven't listed yet, please do let me know as it might help me with a project that I am currently working on.


----------



## The Mirror (Feb 18, 2016)

Mr. Big Noodles said:


> Source? I suspect you are using the wrong word here. Musicology largely involves the history of music, historic performance practice, that kind of thing.



Thing is. I am from Germany and it might be that we are approaching the study path differently here.

We had a seminar about Progressive Rock in Musicology here in Münster as a continuation to a jazz seminar. Of course this led to Prog Metal and thus to Dream Theater.

The fact that the professor holding that seminar is a friend of Jordan Rudess might played a part, but since Ralyks obviously had a course with DT as a subject, too, it isn't exclusive to the institute here.

&#8364;: If you don't believe me. Here is a link to a discription of the seminar. The last paragraph is in english: http://www.radioq.de/die-geschichte-des-progressive-rock/

"In summer semester 2014 students of musicology Münster attended the seminar &#8220;The History Of Progressive Rock&#8221; under the direction of Prof. Dr. Michael Custodis. This seminar discussed almost 50 years of Progressive Rock and dealed with the huge bands of the 70ties like Yes, Emmerson, Lake & Palmer or King Crimson and made the huge step into our time by talking about Opeth, Dream Theater or Steve Vai."


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 18, 2016)

That sounds awesome. Do you know if the seminar was recorded, or if any of the material was published? I was able to find some of Attila Kornel's work, but none of the items from the seminar.



Melissa Hauschild: _"Gentle Giant: Die große Unbekannte der 70er"_
Christiane Licht: _"Die Geschichte des Prog-Rock"_, _"Das Tastenphänomen Keith Emerson"_
Attila Kornel: _"Das klanglich-literarische Konzept in Gazpachos Album 'Tick Tock'"_


----------



## The Mirror (Feb 18, 2016)

Unfortunately not. It aired on Münster Campus Radio. But they only save reports for a single year on their homepage. Since it originally aired in 2014 it's gone from the page. Though it was part german and the interviews of course in english.

It was more of a small local project, not meant for a bigger publishing. Professor Custodis himself actually published some works based on metal and prog in modern times, or a comparison of classical elements and modern metal music. Though these are all only available in german, for example this one: 

https://books.google.de/books?id=s51LCgAAQBAJ&printsec=frontcover&hl=de#v=onepage&q&f=false

It translates to "Classical Music Today. Searching for traces in Rock Music".


----------



## vividox (Feb 18, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> back in the day I remember when people were bitching all over the place over how "commercial" and "sell out" Falling Into Infinity was, and the whole "thats not DT blah blah". Today that album can be one of their "classics"
> 
> Same with Train of Though, now everyone Loves it


I kind of miss the days of not surfing forums and having my opinions colored by everyone else's. I LOVED Train of Thought when it came out and never heard anyone say otherwise. Endless Sacrifice is still one of my favorite songs by DT.

I was actually kind of shocked when I joined SSO and discovered people _didn't_ like that album. (Or Dream Theater in general, )

I didn't even know musicology was a real word. I thought he was coining a funny term for music appreciation classes.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 18, 2016)

The word musicology tends to only get used when describing music study that doesn't fall under composition or performance. Ex, you're not going to get music theory classes titled "Musicology" (though I'm sure there is a college somewhere that does call it that!). "Ethnomusicologist" is a word I've seen a lot, but I don't think I've ever seen anyone use "Musicology" without that prefix outside of these forums  I'm guessing it's probably used similarly to ethnomusicology, where it's describing the study and analysis of a bunch of music but without the goal of actually writing or performing any, just without ethnomusicology's cultural focus (ex, someone who focuses on the music of Western white folks).

I would be curious to see a course syllabus and instructor profile for a class that focuses on Dream Theater. In my experience, that kind of music was universally eye-rolled at by anyone in conservatories.


----------



## GraemeH (Feb 18, 2016)

Just back from their first show of this album tour.
Never heard a metal/rock band get this kind of applause and standing ovation from a show.
Practical toilet trip planning pro-tip; they put a break before Moment of Betrayal, not between the two acts like you might think. 
Of course everyone was technically flawless.
Only thing I'd wish is that La Cheese was more of a front man. Only twice maybe he advanced in front of Myung/Petrucci towards the crowd.
Petrucci played a singlecut acoustic for the acoustic parts instead of his Majesty on the Piezo pickup. 
The stage show is 5 vertical video screens at the back and a 4x3 array on each side. It basically shows WinAmp visualizations with the character the current line is from over the top
of it. Mot as bad as it could have been.
Best thing is; I'm seeing them again tommorow night.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey, I was there too! I had my doubts about this album, but to be totally honest my heart was in my throat the whole time. The concept is a little corny, but it's a testament to the emotive power of music that the Astonishing is still very powerful in spite of its conceptual weaknesses. 

This was also my first time seeing DT live after ~15 years as a fan, so that is probably skewing my impression more to the positive side as well. On the other hand, I would have preferred to see them perform their classics for my first time seeing the band...it's just music I enjoy more, connect with better, and ultimately know a lot more intricately. So there's give and take...The Astonishing was definitely fighting an uphill battle with me, but still blew me away. 

Also, first show of the tour, and DTs first time in the Palladium, which is a breathtaking venue. I noticed Petrucci spent the first few songs just looking up at the decks and smiling; he definitely seemed a bit blown away as well! But yeah, the band was tight as f_u_ck. During some of the more staccato parts of songs, there was zero ring out from the band. I don't think I've ever seen a band that tight live. I could also hear JP and Jordan Rudess' pedal clicks when they were changing tones mid-song--not all the time obviously, but they'd go from a super heavy part to a clean section and I could hear them step on the pedal from my seat in the Royal circle 50 feet away or whatever. Just incredible synchronicity throughout, and mind-blowing tone as well. Those JP2Cs really sung. 

As for the overall production, I really think the light show was breathtaking, but the visuals fell flat in places. It's kind of how I felt about the promo videos from many pages back...there's all this incredible music going on, over the top performances, a great light show...and then poorly drawn and animated cinematics of the characters? It honestly looked a bit like a fan-made video, and I think they should have hired someone better suited to that kind of thing. I know the budget for that sort of thing was probably kind of low, and also that they've used the same guy for their tour visuals for ages, but when you're doing what is effectively a Rock Opera, you need to step up the game a bit with the visuals. 

Anyway, that's just about my only complaint. Still coming down off the high, but it was without a doubt one of the best shows I've ever seen!


----------



## Kwirk (Feb 18, 2016)

So they aren't doing any older songs?


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Feb 18, 2016)

Kwirk said:


> So they aren't doing any older songs?



Let me preface this by saying that I'm not going to the second show because Symphony X is playing the same night. So it could be that the second London show is old material, I have no idea. 

However, when I was buying my tickets a month or more ago, all the tour resources I could find just advertised that this is 'The Astonishing: Live!' and it's exactly that: the album from cover to cover. They even play the album credits at the end. And like the poster said above, there was a 15 minute intermission just before 'Moment of Betrayal'. 

They also received a standing ovation for at least 5 minutes straight at the end (the crowd was fantastic--good job, London!) but the band didn't do an encore. This makes me believe that they'll be sticking pretty close to the album setlist for the tour.


----------



## Kwirk (Feb 19, 2016)

Aww, was hoping they'd do a best of set afterwards because they usually do 3 hour shows, and the album isn't quite that long. The last tour they did (with Awake and SFAM songs) was probably their best. Perfect playing and near perfect set imho. Oh well, I'll still be seeing it when it comes here.


----------



## The Mirror (Feb 19, 2016)

wankerness said:


> The word musicology tends to only get used when describing music study that doesn't fall under composition or performance.



Yap. That's pretty much it. In fact I got the word "Musicology" by using a translator, as it is called "Musikwissenschaft" in Germany, which directly translates to "music science". 

Well, you know the prejudices about us germans. Everything can be turned into a science, I guess.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 20, 2016)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Let me preface this by saying that I'm not going to the second show because Symphony X is playing the same night. So it could be that the second London show is old material, I have no idea.
> 
> However, when I was buying my tickets a month or more ago, all the tour resources I could find just advertised that this is 'The Astonishing: Live!' and it's exactly that: the album from cover to cover. They even play the album credits at the end. And like the poster said above, there was a 15 minute intermission just before 'Moment of Betrayal'.
> 
> They also received a standing ovation for at least 5 minutes straight at the end (the crowd was fantastic--good job, London!) but the band didn't do an encore. This makes me believe that they'll be sticking pretty close to the album setlist for the tour.



Went to the 2nd show lastnight, it's just the new album too  I don't have much more to say than you already did - incredible show!

After quite a lot of listens and seeing it live, honestly I feel like this record is one of my favourite releases from them. Yeah it's not the most technically demanding, not a huge amount of cool riffs etc. (well, there are, but not for the length of the record), but the music is just _so good_. All of it.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Feb 20, 2016)

EtherealEntity said:


> Went to the 2nd show lastnight, it's just the new album too  I don't have much more to say than you already did - incredible show!
> 
> After quite a lot of listens and seeing it live, honestly I feel like this record is one of my favourite releases from them. Yeah it's not the most technically demanding, not a huge amount of cool riffs etc. (well, there are, but not for the length of the record), but the music is just _so good_. All of it.



Well that's a relief to hear! I was worried I'd miss out, haha. If you look at their tour schedule, they're playing like 2-3 nights in each city, which I'm assuming is because they're playing smaller venues than they could just because they want to be in authentic theatres. Adds to the experience but detracts from their draw, so they just play two nights in a row or whatever. 

By the way, Symphony X was mind-blowing. Russell Allen was talking just before the second song of their Encore about how they sold out their venue, and DT sold out the Palladium for the second night in a row, and this is despite the two bands sharing a lot of the same fans and playing on the same night. He basically just said it's really great to see such support for the prog scene, and that it seems to be getting bigger and better in spite of label execs (even Nuclear Blast) constantly telling them that the scene in shrinking. 

Anyway, seeing DT and Symphony X back to back like that is definitely a highlight of my life, and probably THE highlight of all my years going to concerts. I'll definitely be supporting them live whenever I can; two of the best bands to ever play in the genre, for sure.


----------



## StrmRidr (Feb 20, 2016)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Well that's a relief to hear! I was worried I'd miss out, haha. If you look at their tour schedule, they're playing like 2-3 nights in each city, which I'm assuming is because they're playing smaller venues than they could just because they want to be in authentic theatres. Adds to the experience but detracts from their draw, so they just play two nights in a row or whatever.
> 
> By the way, Symphony X was mind-blowing. Russell Allen was talking just before the second song of their Encore about how they sold out their venue, and DT sold out the Palladium for the second night in a row, and this is despite the two bands sharing a lot of the same fans and playing on the same night. He basically just said it's really great to see such support for the prog scene, and that it seems to be getting bigger and better in spite of label execs (even Nuclear Blast) constantly telling them that the scene in shrinking.
> 
> Anyway, seeing DT and Symphony X back to back like that is definitely a highlight of my life, and probably THE highlight of all my years going to concerts. I'll definitely be supporting them live whenever I can; two of the best bands to ever play in the genre, for sure.



I've seen both bands live too and they are both amazing. I won't be able to catch DT on this tour and I'm pretty bummed out about it


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Feb 20, 2016)

StrmRidr said:


> I've seen both bands live too and they are both amazing. I won't be able to catch DT on this tour and I'm pretty bummed out about it



I've been a huge fan of DT since ~2003, and of Symphony X since maybe 2004. So seeing them live was a long time coming, but I grew up in a place where they didn't tour and the opportunity just never presented itself. Then I moved to the UK a couple years back and quickly regretted the missed opportunities of my youth 

I've been to plenty of concerts, but seeing your favorite bands is kind of a different experience. I envy people who have always been in that position; quality live music is truly something else.


----------



## StrmRidr (Feb 20, 2016)

Sermo Lupi said:


> I've been a huge fan of DT since ~2003, and of Symphony X since maybe 2004. So seeing them live was a long time coming, but I grew up in a place where they didn't tour and the opportunity just never presented itself. Then I moved to the UK a couple years back and quickly regretted the missed opportunities of my youth
> 
> I've been to plenty of concerts, but seeing your favorite bands is kind of a different experience. I envy people who have always been in that position; quality live music is truly something else.



My situation is similar. I usually have to drive 6-8h to see most artists that I like. I was able to see Symphony X on their tour with Iced Earth and Warbringer. It was a great show since I'm a huge Iced Earth fan too.


----------



## Genome (Feb 21, 2016)

GraemeH said:


> Practical toilet trip planning pro-tip; they put a break before Moment of Betrayal, not between the two acts like you might think.



?

The interval was between the two acts, the first set ended with The Road to Revolution and the second set started with 2285 Entr'acte.

I saw them both nights, the 2nd night was much better as they were more confident and relaxed, the crowd responded a bit more too. Oh, and I got backstage passes and managed to meet them all afterwards  So Friday wins.


----------



## GraemeH (Feb 21, 2016)

Genome said:


> ?
> 
> The interval was between the two acts, the first set ended with The Road to Revolution and the second set started with 2285 Entr'acte.
> 
> I saw them both nights, the 2nd night was much better as they were more confident and relaxed, the crowd responded a bit more too. Oh, and I got backstage passes and managed to meet them all afterwards  So Friday wins.



Yeah I realized that on the second night I saw them - I thought Moment of Betrayal was later in the second act for some reason.

I thought there were more mistakes on night 2 (Jordan going to the wrong patch at the wrong time, John and Mike lost each other by half a beat briefly, one or two dudd notes by La Brie) but was probably better overall as they seemed more relaxed and more willing to interact with the crowd.

Apart from that one drunk arsehole who kept shouting "Play Pull Me Under" at every quiet bit. Some folk deserve to be shot at gigs...


----------



## NickHydro (Feb 21, 2016)

GraemeH said:


> Yeah I realized that on the second night I saw them - I thought Moment of Betrayal was later in the second act for some reason.
> 
> I thought there were more mistakes on night 2 (Jordan going to the wrong patch at the wrong time, John and Mike lost each other by half a beat briefly, one or two dudd notes by La Brie) but was probably better overall as they seemed more relaxed and more willing to interact with the crowd.
> 
> Apart from that one drunk arsehole who kept shouting "Play Pull Me Under" at every quiet bit. Some folk deserve to be shot at gigs...



Think it was that same guy who shouted ".... song" right after moment of betrayal?

I enjoyed the gig, think there was a slight miss timing on james singing on the second verse of gift of music. Not too much else though.

Nick


----------



## technomancer (Feb 27, 2016)

Dreamtheater: The Astonishing Game &#8211; Turbo Tape Games


----------



## The Mirror (Feb 28, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Dreamtheater: The Astonishing Game  Turbo Tape Games



Well, just like they said it would be. The novel and the musical are the next steps, then the movie.


----------

